# What lenses do you own?



## AudioGlenn (Aug 14, 2012)

Greetings everyone! This is my first post on this forum although I've been a reader since the beginning of the year (2012). I've always loved the concept of photography but never had the budget to really get started until I ordered my first DSLR (T3i) in December of last year. I got my first camera on 01/04/2012 and have since "upgraded" to a 60D (for some of the features the T3i didn't have like Kelvin Temp WB, Small RAW file size, etc., and acquired a small collection of lenses. I would like to know what lenses others out there own, why they love/hate them, and how long they've been into such a great hobby/ profession. I realize it's a very broad forum topic and that everyone's lens needs are different. 

My work background is in Audio Engineering. Music used to be my creative outlet but somewhere in the last 12 years, it has turned into more work than play and I am grateful to have found something just as fun in both a creative and technical way. I eventually want to explore the full frame world but read somewhere that building a collection of good glass should be a priority over purchasing camera bodies.

My questions for you all are:
1) What lenses do you own and why do you love/hate each of them?
2) How long have you been into photography?
3) Any random tips for a noob like myself?

There's no big reason for my questions. I'm just curious. Just geeking out on gear from one gear head to another =)

Here is a list of my lenses in order of purchase date. I know there is definitely some redundancy in my choices for purchases but sometimes you just wanna buy gear to buy gear. My business is doing well so I can afford to play a little.

1) 50mm 1.4: Thought i should get this after I purchased (and returned) the 50mm 1.8 (too loud when focusing, slow focus). My first experiences with smooth bokeh. I don't use this very much when I walk around but have used it for photo shoots with some of my artist. It's too tight for general use (for me) but works well for portraits.
2) 24-105mm L: love it's versatility. purchased after I realized how much I didn't like the 18-55mm kit lens. Can't wait to see what this feels like on a bigger sensor. I am starting to feel the low light limitations of my 60D at f/4 but by far my most used lens. So far it fairs pretty well in somewhat low light coffee house gigs. Owning this makes it hard to justify buying the 24-70 2.8 L II but I want one eventually.
3) 10-22mm: most of the "cool shot" comments I get are on pics taken from this lens @10mm. I love the distortion. It's fun to play with. Sometimes I feel like it's not very sharp but that could just be my technique. Overall, it's the lens I have the most FUN with but I can't wait to compare this to a 16-35 2.8L on a FF. Any thoughts on this comparison?
4) 35L: my favorite lens for use when doing little music videos for youtube with friends. First picture I took with it right out of the box BLEW me away. The colors were awesome. No flash needed. Just amazing. But for whatever reason, I don't use it as much as I expected myself to. Though this will stay in my kit forever or until it dies. I love the images I get. I initially purchased the Sigma 30mm 1.4 but It was front focusing like crazy and didn't want to deal with it so I decided to just go with the L. 
5) 40mm pancake: just had to have it. My first "pre-ordered" lens. It's cute. Mainly purchased for long days of walking around Disneyland. (We're annual pass holders.) I strip my camera down to it's barebones minimum weight and it's like having a point and shoot (at least when compared to the weight of the body+grip+flash+24-105). I don't use it otherwise but eventually would like to get a T4i "for the wife" and take advantage of the STM for use as a second camera angle on the videos I shoot.

That's my list. I'd like to get a 100mm Macro IS or 180mm Macro, and a 70-200 f/2.8 IS II down the line but I think I want to purchase a 2nd flash first and play with multiple flash setups. OCF is also very fun. Looking forward to reading your replies! =) Good day to you all


----------



## tvbvt (Aug 14, 2012)

1. 24-70mm f/2.8L
2. 85mm f/1.8
3. 100 f/2.8L IS Macro
4. 70-200mm f/4L Non-IS

I've been doing photography for about a year. Originally from Seattle, I relocated to LA in Feb and have been going out with other photographers on photo shoots ever since I got here.

I guess my advice would be to check out the meetup groups. I've met many amateur and advance photographers who are willing to give tips and advices. If you do go to meetup.com, check out LA Street Photography and Glendale Photography groups. A bunch of really great people.


----------



## CharlieB (Aug 14, 2012)

1) What lenses do you own and why do you love/hate each of them?
2) How long have you been into photography?
3) Any random tips for a noob like myself?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In order of focal length - 

20mm/2.8USM - folks poo-pooh this lens, both of mine are great. They DO have falloff wide open, but newer bodies with falloff correction make it a non-issue.
24-105mm/4.0LUSM - I only got it because I was only able to get a 5d2 as a kit. Got a great price, and the lens only added $400 to the price of the (sold out) body only. I grabbed it. Larger, heavier, but a good performer, and perhaps the best "travel" lens, unless you need a stop faster. The IS is dated, but it works.
28mm/2.8 - very old, got it with an EOS-5 back in the early 90's. Still works great. Not gonna say its tack sharp, but for the few dollars it cost, its a very good performer. Very light, very compact.
28mm/1.8USM - this one gets mixed reviews from a lot of folks, but I find mine ok for everyday work, and its a great normal lens on a 1.6 factor body.
50mm/1.4USM - Soft at 1.4, but cleans up great by 2.0. Falloff, correctable in newer bodies... up to about 2.8. Deadly sharp once you stop it down just a little bit. Keep a shade on it, and you wont have focus mechanism failures.
85mm/1.8USM - deadly sharp as well. Just a little falloff, good correction overall. I ditched it. I like longer portrait lenses, but it would have been great on a 1.6 factor body. I'll probably get a 135mm/2.0LUSM one day.
100mm/2.8MacroUSM - another deadly sharp lens. Hard to say, maybe the IS of the L version would have been nice. I used it for more than macro.
300mm/4.0USM - first version, non IS, works great, deadly sharp right from 4.0 Fairly light for what it is.
1.4 converter - works with the 300mm/4.0USM and the combination is a good one, although... stopping down by about a half stop or more will clean it up, returning the image to a most excellent sharpness
~~
Also have a pair of old plastic mount 80-200 (or are they 70-200, I forget). One got misted inside on a cold morning out in the swamps. I use it exclusively for soft portraits! Sometimes, I put a Zeiss Softar II on it, for extra softness. The other copy is just held in reserve. They're garbage lenses, holdovers from a RebelXS film kit I came by. There's also a terrible 35-80 with plastic mount from the same kit. 
~~
And, there's a 16-35mm/2.8LUSM inbound as we speak. Ouch that 82mm filter is pricey. 

I shoot a lot of things but tend to shoot a lot of social events, and a lot of birds. The rest is garden variety snaps around the house - cats and the missus.

Been shooting since I was about six - first with some green body 620 box camera, then a 127 Brownie Reflex, then my dad's Argus C44, then a Nikkormat, F's, F2's, (and a boat load of lenses), then Canon A1's, and F1's (and similar boat load of lenses), then Hasselblad 500c/m's and 503ELX's (and boat load of lenses all of which I still have), Leica M4P, M42 and M6ttl and all the current Summicron lenses, and the Canon stuff which still includes a set of EOS-5's. Chimera modifiers on a lot of Paul Buff "white lighting" units for setup shots. Omega D2 in the darkroom. Too much crap.... but I love it.

Worked photo retail for 10 years (pro-oriented specialty non-chain specialty camera store) right out of high school, then nearly 30 in my current career, not photo related. Once you got the bug, it tends to not leave you.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 14, 2012)

I Shoot all primes. (Exception of the 10-22mm. No wides for Crops really. :-[)

24L II - If I can't back up anymore. 20% usage

50L - Everything lens. 50% usage.

135L - Portraits. 30% usage

10-22mm - Ultra-wide 1% usage.

-------------------------------------

5d3 - 60% usage

7D - 40% usage.

Done. 8)


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 14, 2012)

1: (Most of it is love, if there were things I hated about a lens I'd probably get rid of it)
•*EF 14Lmm f/2.8L II *- Ultra wide and very very sharp for being as wide as it is. Excellent color rendition. At times it's almost too wide, but it's a very fun lens and you can get some really epic pictures with it. 
•*EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II* - It's my only remaining zoom and very versatile. Not as sharp wide open as I'd like and you get some vignetting on the wide end, but great lens overall. 
•*Zeiss ZE 21mm f/2.8* - Ridiculously sharp, built like a brick, focus ring is smooth as butter. Color rendition is extremely accurate, micro contrast is excellent, and the bokeh is beautiful (when shooting close and wide open). 
•*EF 50mm f/1.2L* -Colors and bokeh are beautiful, build quality is excellent, and it's one of my favorite lenses. Wide open sharpness falls off a bit and chromatic aberration is present, but at around f/2 it really shines.
•*Zeiss ZE 50mm f/2* - Razor sharp even wide open, excellent build (like all Zeiss glass) and beautiful, accurate color rendition.
•*EF 85mm f/1.2L II *- The king of bokeh and it's ridiculously sharp, even wide open. AF speed is a little slow.
•*Zeiss ZE 100mm f/2 Makro* - This thing is a stunning piece of glass and the resolution is off the charts. Excellent build, color rendition, micro contrast. I had the 100L Macro before, and honestly I'm still not quite sure if this one is worth twice the money (with no IS or AF), but I love it so far.
•*EF 135mm f/2* - Lens is a bargain for how sharp it is, and a favorite among Canon shooters. I don't really have anything bad to say about this one (although IS would be nice). 

2) 2.5 years, but I've been into videography my whole life. When I saw the video coming from DSLR's I knew I had to get one. I picked up a T2i/kit lens in April 2010 and realized I would have to learn photography to use these things. Used it for about 6 months, loved it and bought a 5DII and soaked up everything I could about them. I've shot over 100 live bands all using DSLR's in the last year alone.

3) My advice, don't worry too much about gear. Yes it helps, but initially I spent way too much time learning about the gear and not enough time shooting. Get out there and shoot, regardless of what body/lens you're using, it will only make you better. Read as much as you can on the subject, learn the rules and then break them. Don't buy too many lenses at one time, you should spend a few months (at least) with each lens attached to the camera and learn it's quirks and what it's good at and what it's not. I went crazy at first and bought a 24-70, 16-35, 35L, 50L, 100L, 135L all in a few months and it didn't do me any good. You don't get enough quality time with each lens and it just makes things more complicated initially. It sounds like you have some great lenses so far, although on a crop body I feel the 17-55 f/2.8 IS is a must. Sounds like you're coming along just fine though, glad you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## Menace (Aug 14, 2012)

Been shooting seriously for three years though got interested in photography in my mid teens - only film and dark room in those days. My school (in England though I moved to New Zealand 6 years ago) ran a short course in photography that got me hooked.

70-200 2.8 IS II - My favorite lens 
24-105 - general purpose - my first L. Very versatile but I'll trade it for the new 24-70 for the extra stop
100 Macro - love it's sharpness. Used to have the L but traded it for a couple of studio lights
50 1.8 II - loud but light - will upgrade to the new 50 1.4 whenever it's released - I'm in no hurry for this one
EX580 II - with a generic battery pack - very useful for events
Bunch of Studio lights with softboxes, beauty dishes, reflectors etc

I'm glad you are enjoying photography. I'm a member of a couple of local photography clubs with monthly competetions for set subjects. Helps to try out different types of photography and improveoone's versatility. Hopefully you have some local clubs you can join if not why not start your own group with like minded people?

I'd suggest you add the 70-200 2.8 IS II and/or the 85 1.2 II to your kit.

Have fun


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 15, 2012)

Canon:
EF-s 15-85
EF 40/2.8
EF 50/1.8
EF 85/1.8
EF 100/2.0
EF 70-300L
FL 55/1.2

Samyang:
35mm f/1.4

Sigma:
8-16mm DX

Tokina:
17mm f/3.5

Olympus:
50mm f/3.5 Macro

Pentax:
Takumar 50mm f/1.4 (m42)
Super Takumar 300mm f/4.0 (6x7, will probably be sold)

Lensbaby:
Muse with Double Glass
Control Freak with Double Glass
Single Glass
Plastic
Soft Focus
Pinhole/Zone Plate
SuperWide, Wide, Tele Converters

Skink:
Pinhole, Zone Plate, Zone Sieve (if they count as 'lenses')

Zeiss:
Flektogon 50mm f/4.0 (1 working, 1 in pieces, both waiting to be sold)
MC Flektogon 50mm f/4.0 (in the post)
Biometar 80mm f/2.8 (needs re-collimating)
MC Biometar 120mm f/2.8
Sonnar 180mm f/2.8 (bit fungal, waiting to be sold)
MC Sonnar 180mm f/2.8 (in the post)
MC Sonnar 300mm f/4.0

Soviet (arsenal, arax, kmz, etc):
MIR 20mm f/2.5 (K-mount)
Jupiter 80mm f/2.0
Zodiak 30mm f/3.5 (1 in the post, 1 to be sold)
MIR 65mm f/3.5
MC Volna 80mm f/2.8 (in the post)
Vega 90mm f/2.8
Jupiter 250mm f/3.5
MC Converter (2 of)
135mm Enlarger Lens (L39)

Other:
Helios 28mm f/2.8 (OM)
Super Ozeck II 28mm f/2.8 (OM)
Paragon 300mm f/5.6 (waiting to be sold)

I'm sure I've forgotten some in there.
You want the essay on performance of all of them too?


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Aug 15, 2012)

100mm 2.8 Macro - incredibly sharp and light! 
50mm 1.2 - great depth of field, but auto focus can be off sometimes
14mm 2.8 - super duper wide my fav lens, but hate the bubbled front end
24-70mm 2.8 - great work horse but no IS
70-200mm 2.8 - super sharp and fast but can get heavy after a while
500mm 4.5 - super sharp but old

Always loved photography and have been taking pictures seriously for about 2 years and always keep shooting but shoot what you like and enjoy, not what others want you to shoot !


----------



## AmbientLight (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll list only what I use currently (I still own some old FD mount lenses and some other stuff):

14mm f2.8 - my favourite wide angle lens (I use it frequently on my 7d)
17mm f4 TS-E - great for architecture, if you have time for each shot
17-40mm f4 - cheap (for an L lens), but effective. It is a nice lens on full-frame, with a less useful zoom range on crop
24mm f1.4 Mark ii - I find myself shooting on 24mm focal length pretty often
24-105mm f4 - my favourite general purpose lens
50mm f1.2 - before I purchased the 85mm f1.2 my favourite portrait lens
85mm f1.2 Mark ii - my favourite portrait lens
70-200mm f2.8 IS Mark i - I still like this lens quite a lot (because of the nice bokeh)
100mm L f2.8 IS Macro - I must admit I bought it only, because I got it relatively cheap. Nice lens though
180mm f3.5 Macro - this is my favourite macro lens. It also works reasonably well with my 2x converter

I am currently using a 1D-X with a 5D Mark iii as a second camera and a 7D as backup.

I've been into photography for 27 years.


----------



## candyman (Aug 15, 2012)

My cameras are 5D MK III and a Canon 7D
My lenses are:
_- Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 - _SOLD
- Canon 24-105mm f/4 L (general purpose, just recently purchased. Used it last weekend inside with flash Canon 580 EX II in an event. It is a great lens. Love it)
- Canon 70-300mm L (use for landscape but mainly sports, great AF and I love the flexibility of the zoom)
- _Sigma 50mm f/1.4 - _SOLD
- _Canon 85mm f/1.8 - _SOLD
- Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 MK II
- Canon 135mm f/2 
- Canon 40mm f/2.8 STM


I am into photography since early 1990's. I am non-professional.


----------



## M.ST (Aug 15, 2012)

All the latest L lenses without the 17-40, 24-105IS, the 70-200 4.0 and two tilt-shifts. The older EF 800 and EF 1200, the EF-S 17-55 IS and the old 70-300 IS.


----------



## Hillsilly (Aug 15, 2012)

You should just buy a 1200mm when you're down at the shops next and try to complete the set.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Aug 15, 2012)

cool stuff so far from all the folks who've replied! 

I like the idea of joining a photog club. I'll look some up in my area.


----------



## brad (Aug 15, 2012)

20 2.8
24 TS-E IIL
35 1.4L
45 TS-E
50 Macro
90 TS-E
100 Macro w/tripod collar 
24-70 2.8L
24-105 4L
70-200 2.8 IS L
70-200 2.8 IS II L
X1.4 III
X2
extension tubes 12 & 25


----------



## rocket_scientist (Aug 15, 2012)

My wife and I purchased a 7D approximately 2 years ago and have put approximately 50,000-60,000 shots on it. We own one lens, the 24-70. The down side to this lens is its size and weight. We do a lot of low-light event photography and anything slower than 2.8 would force us to use too high iso's. We have rented the 50L and that lens is amazingly sharp: take the advice of lensrentals and do not focus and recompose (we use only the center autofocus point normally) and you will get tack sharp images.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 15, 2012)

Have owned:

Canon 50mm f1.8 mk2 (dropped)
Canon 35-80 USM (traded)
Canon 70-210 f4 (push pull)
Canon 50mm Macro 2.5 (traded)
Sigma 70-300 APO (traded)
Canon 28-80 USM (on a body in a cupboard somewhere)
Centon 500mm f8 (sold)
Sigma 10-20 f4-5.6 (sold)
Canon 200mm f2.8 Mk2 (sold)
Canon 50mm f1.8 mk1 (broke)
Sigma 12-24 (sold, loved look, hated rear filtering)
Canon TS-E 24mm (sold)
Canon 55-200 USM (sold)
Canon 75-300 (swapped)
Canon 70-300 IS (sold)
Sigma 50-500 (sold)
Canon 135mm SF (sold)
Sigma EX 17-35 (returned after 2 days, total crap)
Canon 17-40 L (sold)
lensbaby 2.0 (sold)
Canon 28mm f2.8 (sold, biggest regret)
Canon 18-55 mk2 (sold with old body)
Canon 70-210 f4 (again, sold)
Canon 18-55 IS (sold with old body)
Canon 50mm f1.8 mk2 (again, mk1 died)
Canon 100-300 (push-pull sold)

And presently:


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 15, 2012)

1. 16-35 f2.8 II ==> landscape
2. 24-70 f2.8 mrk II on pre-order ==> general shooting, use to be 24-105 f4
3. 70-200 f2.8 IS II ==> Portrait and extra reach
4. 50mm f1.4 ==> low light lens, will switch to 35L soon, waiting for 35L mrk II

5. 5D III ==> body


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Aug 15, 2012)

OK, this is much like group therapy! I know its a problem and I'm working on it. HA! 

Currently:
Canon 16-35 II
Canon 24 TSE II
Canon 24-105
Canon 40 STM
Canon 50 1.2L
Canon 50 1.4
Canon 85L II
Canon 100 2.8L
Canon 135L
Canon 70-200L II
Canon 70-300L
Canon 100-400L
Canon 200 2.8L II
Zeiss 35 2.0
Zeiss 50 1.4
Zeiss 50 2.0
Zeiss 85 1.4
Zeiss 100 2.0 (new)
Zeiss 100 2.0 (used, ready to sell if anyone is interested)

My long term goal is to use or own all of Canon's lenses and keep the ones I like best and sell the others.

There, I feel better now. Thanks!


----------



## insanitybeard (Aug 15, 2012)

My collection of lenses is fairly small but covers most situations when I want to get out and shoot:

(Used on a 7D)
EF-S 10-22 - great wide angle lens, very pleasing results but fine detail falls off in the corners when used for
landscape.
17-40L - general walkaround lens, good performer on a crop body, not quite as good apparently as the
EF-S 17-55 and not as fast but more solidly built and weather sealed.
EF-S 60 macro - Probably the sharpest of my four lenses, capable of incredible detail resolution when the
situation permits!
70-200 F4 IS - Another VERY sharp lens when focussed correctly, I have had trouble with accurately finding
infinity focus with the AF of the 7D.

I wouldn't mind a few more lenses, such a light, fast and compact moderately wide prime but crop sensor choices are limited, and also my finances at the present time!


----------



## stefsan (Aug 15, 2012)

Lenses I use (on a 7D):
- EF-S 15-85 (+) very handy zoom range, decent optical quality (–) plasticky build quality (lens creep drives me nuts)
- EF-S 10-22 (+) rather spectacular zoom range, good optical quality
- EF 100 I (+) spectacularly good optical quality, tack sharp
- EF 70-200 f4 L IS (+) light, very well built, superb optical quality, quite nice bokeh
- EF 70-300 L IS (+) ultra versatile, very well built, superb optical quality, zoom lock (–) compared to my other lenses a bit heavy (but not really a problem)


----------



## cwild (Aug 15, 2012)

Canon 16-35 F2.8 L - Great landscape lens, always either in my bag or on my camera
Canon 24-70 F2.8 L - Not impressed with it, will probably be selling it soon, hardly ever gets used
Canon 40mm F2.8 Pancake - Love it. Goes everywhere with me
Canon 70-200 F2.8 L IS II - A superb lens, but a bit heavy. 
Canon 400mm F5.6 L - Sharp wide open, a superb wildlife lens and light enough to travel with easily

Leica 35-70 F4 R - My 'Go to' landscape lens. I find the images it produces to be far nicer than the 24-70 L
Leica 90mm F2 R - Superb for portraits, I just wish it had AF!

Canon Eos 5D iii, I sold the 1D iV because even shooting wildlife I found myself prefering the 5d


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Aug 15, 2012)

cwild said:


> Canon 16-35 F2.8 L - Great landscape lens, always either in my bag or on my camera
> Canon 24-70 F2.8 L - Not impressed with it, will probably be selling it soon, hardly ever gets used
> Canon 40mm F2.8 Pancake - Love it. Goes everywhere with me
> Canon 70-200 F2.8 L IS II - A superb lens, but a bit heavy.
> ...



Please tell me more about the Leica 35-70 lens. Which adapter?


----------



## sdsr (Aug 15, 2012)

Qn 1: I have only been a Canon user since April (Pentax before that); I have a 5DII, with a Rebel T3i as back-up (comments below are based on use with 5DII)

1.17-40L - good enough for wide-angle work while I figure out whether my fondness for ultra-wide (in my Pentax days I enjoyed the Sigma 8-16mm at 8mm) is just a passing fad.

2. 20mm f/2.8 for when I want fairly wide-angle in low light (I prefer to avoid flash when possible). Haven't used it much, but it seems to do a nice job.

3. 24-105 L. The kit lens for my 5DII. If I'm taking just one lens with me when in urban tourist mode, chances are it will be this one; quite versatile, not too heavy.

4. 28mm f/1.8. Bought it as a fairly wide lens for low light, but I'm not much impressed with it for such a purpose - wide open in low light it's mushy around the edges. The 24-105 at f/4 does a better job at 28mm, frankly. May not keep it.

5. 40mm pancake. Bought this in part because I liked the Pentax equivalent so much just as an object (yes, a silly reason). The Canon pancake doesn't come close to that aesthetically, but it's probably better in every other way- an excellent lens, though I don't find myself using it often.

6. 50mm f/1.8. Too cheap to resist, and miles better than the 28mm f/1.8 wide open in low light. Don't use this focal length much, though - might consider upgrading to the f/1.4 if I did.

7. 50mm macro. Good for when I want to get more-or-less on top of a small object, and perhaps better overall than the f/1.8.

8. 70-200 f/4 IS. Almost as good as the 70-200 f/2.8 II but half the price and half the weight; I use this lens more than any other. Doesn't stop me from wanting a 70-200 f/2.8 II as well (and it would be as well rather than instead - I can't imagine lugging the latter on, say, vacation to Europe), even though I'm not sure how often I would see a difference in the results. Need to rent one again....

9. 70-300 non-L IS. Bought this before #8, assuming I wanted the extra 100mm. It's a perfectly fine lens, but crops from #8 at 200 look better than the images this makes at 300, and in every way #8 is a superior piece of machinery - so I'm not really sure why I'm keeping this....

[10. 70-300 L IS. I assume the copy I bought was faulty as some of the time the photos I took with this lens were less sharp than with #9, so I returned it. May eventually try another copy, but for now #8 will do.] 

11. 85mm f/1.8; a remarkable bargain for a lens this good. Great for low light (among other things). 

12. 100mm f.2.8 IS L macro. I use it less for macro purposes than as a standard lens that lets me get very close when I want and offers the advantages of IS, extremely shallow depth of focus, and lovely smooth backgrounds. That said, having recently rented a copy, I'm pretty sure I want a 135mm L too - even better in low light, even smoother backgrounds and, maybe, even a bit sharper.

Qn 2. I've only owned a dslr for a couple of years. Other interests - classical music, vintage fountain pens - eventually faded enough to free up sufficient funds to support this one as well. 

Qn 3. Reading what others have to say is informative and entertaining enough, but supplement it with first hand experience. If, like me, you don't know people with equipment you're interested in and who are willing to let you try it, avail yourself of the various lens/camera rental firms. (And while you're about it, rent a full-frame body and test the comment you referred to about glass vs bodies....) It's interesting to compare different lenses of the same type and see whether the differences that matter to others matter to you; you may even be able to offset the wish-list you end up acquiring by ruling out lenses you thought you wanted!


----------



## AudioGlenn (Aug 15, 2012)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> OK, this is much like group therapy! I know its a problem and I'm working on it. HA!
> 
> Currently:
> Canon 16-35 II
> ...



LOL. Yes I totally understand the addiction. I've got $75,000 worth of audio gear in my home, too. This just happens to be the NEW addiction!


----------



## unfocused (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll play along. All are used on a 7-D.

Tokina EF-S 11-16 f2.8: Great lens. Impressive performance and build quality.

Canon 50mm f 1.8: Nifty-Fifty is so cheap there is no reason not to own one.

Canon EF-S 15-85mm: My main lens. On the camera 90% of the time. Perfect for walk-around. Very sharp. I find the extra 2-3 mm at the wide end critical. 

Canon 100 mm Macro L: Sure, the macro is very cool, but with the IS it is an excellent short telephoto lens as well. Even works nicely for portraits if you can step back a ways. 

Canon 70-300 mm L: When this lens first came out, I couldn't figure out why anyone would buy it. Shorter than the 100-400mm, not as fast as the 70-200 2.8 and ridiculously overpriced. But, I kept being drawn to this lens and finally, this spring I went for it during a one-day Adorama sale. Glad I did. Most days, I can put the 15-85 on my 7D and slip this in the camera bag and know that I will be covered for almost anything.

Canon 100-400 mm L: I like to shoot wildlife and birds on occasion. I rented this lens once and the lust started. I tired the 300 f4 with teleconverter and the 400 5.6 L. Decided I liked this the best. I kept hoping for a II version, but got impatient. When I saw that the price would likely double, I was glad I'd decided to stick with this one. Bought it through the Canon refurbished store on a 15% off sale. I don't use it as much as I should, but when I do, I love it. 

Lenses I've owned and either got rid of or don't use anymore:

70-300 non-IS consumer grade version: soft, soft, soft. Only good thing about it was that it was cheap.

55-250 EF-S IS: Next to the nifty-fifty Canon's best bargain lens. Sure, it's made out of plastic and feels like it. But, it is incredibly sharp and really, isn't that what is most important in a lens? If you can't afford the 70-300 "L" and want a telephoto for your crop camera, you can do a lot worse than this baby.

70-300 Tamron IS: I bought this lens because I couldn't justify the 70-300 "L" at the time. For the price, it's a great lens. Better than the Canon 70-300 IS non-"L", at about half the cost. But, I was just never really satisfied with it. No sharper than the 55-250mm and seemed to have occasional issues with autofocus not being able to find the target. 

580 EX II (2) & 430 EXII: Love these strobes. Younger photographers have no clue how frustrating and random it was shooting with strobes before the perfection of ETTL and digital. Guess at the exposure, remember to change the shutter speed to 1/60th, Be sure to always carry an extra cord because if you looked at it crossways it quit working, hope your battery pack holds a charge for at least 15 minutes and then pray that when you develop the film you actually get something.

Okay, that's my true confession.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 15, 2012)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> OK, this is much like group therapy! I know its a problem and I'm working on it. HA!
> 
> Currently:
> Canon 16-35 II
> ...



How often do you use them? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 15, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> MARKOE PHOTOE said:
> 
> 
> > OK, this is much like group therapy! I know its a problem and I'm working on it. HA!
> ...



Holy...Markoe you've got half of Canon's inventory there, lol.


----------



## frisk (Aug 15, 2012)

Heh...I feel like I'm attending an AA meeting - stepping up to the podium and saying "My name is *** and I'm a lensaholic"...

Anyhow, my list:

Peleng 8mm fisheye
Zenitar 16mm fisheye
Canon EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM
Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM
Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L USM 
Canon EF 50mm f/1.0L USM (and no, that's not a typo - I really have one of those)
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM 
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM
Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM 
Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM 
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM 
Canon EF 135mm f/2L USM
Canon EF 200mm f/1.8L USM (and no, that's not a typo either)
Vivitar 800mm (preset, not a cat)

I plan to add the Canon TS-E 17mm f/4L and perhaps the new 40mm pancake lens later this month


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 15, 2012)

frisk said:


> Heh...I feel like I'm attending an AA meeting - stepping up to the podium and saying "My name is *** and I'm a lensaholic"...
> 
> Anyhow, my list:
> 
> ...



Hard to find and very pricyyyyyy


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 15, 2012)

frisk said:


> Heh...I feel like I'm attending an AA meeting - stepping up to the podium and saying "My name is *** and I'm a lensaholic"...
> 
> Anyhow, my list:
> 
> ...



How's the DOF and bokeh with that baby? I seen one on eBay alittle while ago and the guy was asking 5 grand.


----------



## extremeinstability (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll bite as it's damn easy for my tiny list. 

10-22 EF-s - I like it because it is sharp, wide, and doesn't flare when you point it at lights(unlike the Tokina 11-16). CA is easy to fix, flare not so much. Otherwise I'd be dumping it and picking up the faster Tokina. 

I had a 17-40L before the 10-22. It was pretty horrid when I briefly had a full frame 5D II. Flare and bigtime vignetting. Wasn't bad on crop minus the flaring. 

50mm F1.8 sharp. The thing is a major pain in the ass to manual focus using live view though. Simply letting go of that flimsy focus ring makes it move. 

100-400L sharp and good range. I'd always get IS if you are in that 70mm + telephoto range. I never thought I'd need it much, but yeah, mine has to about be worn out by now. 

I've had a still camera since 2002. I've managed with that simple range, one ultra wide, a 50, and a 100-400. Eventually I'll get a 24-70L F2.8.


----------



## Happy viking (Aug 15, 2012)

Sigma 10-20 (shitty lens, i know i own it, but have no idea where it is...)
Canon EF-s 18-55 IS II 
Canon EF-s 18-135 IS
Sigma 70-300 (shitty lens, i know i own it, but have no idea where it is...)
Canon EF 16-35 II
Canon EF 17-40
Canon EF 24-70
Canon EF 50 1,4
Canon EF 50 1,8
Canon EF 85 1,8
Canon EF 100 MM L Macro
Canon EF 70-200 L 2.8

Some of these never make it out of my office.
But i never sell a lens, i'w got a feeling it might come in handy som day... 
The day has yet to come


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 15, 2012)

Have: 

EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II USM
180mm f/2.8 APO EX DG OS HSM Macro


Want for me complete kit (some of these dont exist yet):

12 or 14-24 f/2.8 L IS USM
24-70 f/2.8L USM II (I want IS version damn you Canon)
50mm f/1.0L II
85mm f/1.2L II
400 f/2.8 L II
800mm f/5.6 L II


----------



## photophreek (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been in photography for more than 40 years and photographed weddings for almost 10. After photgraphing weddings, I lost all interest in photography and sold all my equipment and didn't touch a camera for 30+ years. I came out of retirement 2 years ago and I'm neck deep in it. 

I shoot anything that catches my eye, but mostly birds and wildlife. I'm enjoying photography again which should be the motivation to pick up the camera and take pictures. Photgography is my only creative outlet. 

As mentioned, I've gone a little overboard with cameras and lenses as follows:

Bodies;
1D IV
7D gripped
50D gripped

Lenses:
Canon 15-85 EF-s
Canon 17-55 EF-s
Canon 16-35L II
Canon 24-70L
Canon 24-105L
Canon 70-200L II
Canon 70-300L
Canon 100-400L
Canon 35L
Canon 50L
Canon 85L II
Canon 100L macro
Canon 135L
Canon 400 f5.6
Canon 500 f4 IS

I use everything except the 50d doesn't get much use as it was my first body out of retirement. My favourite lenses are the 500 f4 IS, 24-70L, 17-55 and the 50L.


----------



## Gadger (Aug 15, 2012)

My Hobby is photographing Cruise Ships - And how my lens relate to that

Canon 5DII
Canon 5DIII

Canon EF 50mm 1.2L Don't use that much, but when I do love it
Canon EF 17-40 4.0L 3rd used most lens 
Canon EF 24-70 2.8L Number 1 lens used the most
Canon EF 24-105 4.0L  Ok Lens
Canon EF 70-200 IS 2.8L MkI Good at long distance in less sunlight
Canon EF 100-400 5.6L 2nd used most lens

Would Like
Canon EF 14-24 2.8L
Canon EF 200-400mm 4L IS USM 1.4x (or purchase next years Canon's megapixal camera and crop instead) Would be cheaper
Canon EF 70-300mm 4-5.6L IS USM
Canon EF 24-70 2.8L IS Mk III (long time wait) if they do a IS version


----------



## LostArk (Aug 15, 2012)

7D & 5D Mark II

Rented:

Canon 24-70 f/2.8L - Only ever used it at 24 and 50, so I'd just as soon use primes. I find this lens boring, heavy, and pointless. I will never understand its popularity. 
Canon 70-200 f/2.8L IS II- the only zoom lens I've ever loved, though undeniably massive and obvious.

Own: 

Canon EF-S 10-22 - (sold) I'm a bokeh slut and this left me dry.
Canon EF 24mm f/1.4L II - Most impressive lens I've ever used. 70-200 IS II eat your heart out. 
Canon EF 28mm f/1.8 - Soft, low contrast & horrible CA, but lighter and less conspicuous than the 24L. Good for street.
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 - For the price of a UV filter, why not?
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 - Wanted better build quality than the 1.8, but I don't think it was worth it. 
Canon EF 135 f/2 - I think I could live with just this lens and the 24L. 

Wish list:

Canon EF 8-15mm fisheye


----------



## cabbit (Aug 15, 2012)

My lenses

Canon EF 300 f2.8 L USM (non is)
Canon EF 24-70 L


Next up
Canon EF 600 f4 L ii
Canin EF 24-70 mark 2


----------



## stephan (Aug 16, 2012)

Just 3 Lenses, order of purchase:

EF 50 1.4 USM - Nice and light, used it exclusively for almost a year. Can take some great images, although I find the focus to be slow at times - especially at low light. I still like to put this lens on and just go out and get creative. This was my first lens I bought to replace the 18-55 Kit lens after getting bitten and infected by a 5DII and 24-105L combo for almost 3 weeks. 
EF 70-200 f2.8 L IS - Got it used from a photographer with a bigger wallet, this lens is my favorite from fell to image quality. 
EF-S 17-55 f2.8 IS - Needed a normal Zoom with IS and f2.8 mainly for video, and some wideangle shots. I wish it were built like an L lens. Image quality is pretty good, and IS saved quite a few lowlight shots so far. (the tamron 24-70 f2.8 IS was released a while after I bought this lens, I probably would have gone for the tamron instead, to be compatible with a future FF camera). Most used for "documentary" work like family events.

Wishlist:
EF 24 f1.4 L - I saw some Images a photographer took with it on a 5DII in Berlin at an event, and it just blew me away. Kinda expensive for an engineering student. 
Tokina 11-16 f2.8 - interesting focal range for crop cameras.


----------



## gilmorephoto (Aug 16, 2012)

Long time lurker, first time poster... ahem...

On a *T1i/500D*, gripped (don't laugh, it balances much better this way and I can shoot 2000+ images without changing batteries), I have the following:

*EF-S 15-85* (replaced "kit" 18-135) = this is my everyday lens and I either have a particularly good copy or this is a greatly under-appreciated piece of glass. I needed a wide lens to shoot interiors and 15 vs. 18 at the wide-end makes a big difference. This lens is much sharper wide open then the 18-135 was at it's optimum f8 and I found that, for me, if 85mm wasn't close enough then neither was 135 so I am okay at the long end. That said my copy of the 18-135 produced excellent images and I might have kept it if it wasn't for the horrible lens creep.

*EF 50 1.4* = on my crop, this is my portrait lens. It's fantastic from f2.0. Immaculate from f2.8. I now always use a lens hood to not only improve contrast but also prevent focus tube damage from "touching" the moving front element. (Like quite a few, I had to send it in for repair, luckily under warranty). Never had an issue since starting using lens hood and it's a workhorse.

430EXII Flash with Phottix Odin OCF Controller. Giotto's Tripod/Monopod with L bracket and portable stand with umbrella and reflector. That's it...for now. (Saving up for a 5D3 or a 70-200 2.8 next)

I have loved taking pictures since I got my first digital camera in 1999 (not a typo--it was a 3 MP Olympus 3030 and I still have 20"x30" prints from it that look great.) I got my first DSLR (the one noted above) in December of 2009 and I have since become a bit of a photography junky. 

While it's not my full time gig, friends have liked my pics and referred some work my way. Now, my wife and I do a little photography on the side--portraits, candids, interiors, products, food, ... but no weddings! You wedding photogs are gluttons for punishment and deserve medals  

www.facebook.com/gilmorephoto


----------



## Mika (Aug 16, 2012)

What do I have? Let's see, this list has been accumulated over several years, and I'm luckily done now. There isn't a lens I would like to buy any more.

Sigma 12-24 EX - The first version, I was just curious about how wide this one is. The answer, it is wide. Bought this one used for half the price.
Canon EF 24-70/2.8L - Work horse zoom that I don't use as much now as I did a year ago. I'm pretty satisfied on this lens, and use it mainly on daylight time or at work. Surprisingly good at macro too.
Canon EF 28/1.8 - When Autumns get dark, this one will get more usage.
Sigma 28-300 - Bought several years ago in Hong Kong. I haven't used this one for ages, though it is still on shelves.
Canon EF 50/1.4 - One of the oldest lenses I have, works pretty well up to F/2.0, but has somewhat lackluster autofocus. Will probably see more usage in the autumn as I tend to travel with a bicycle.
Canon EF 50/1.0L - Not a typo either. This certainly is an art lens, that lives in dark or in shallow depth of field photography. I'm actually pretty happy about the performance of this thing, at F/1.4 it is certainly better than the 50/1.4 which is what I hoped for.
Canon EF 85/1.8 - I was mainly curious about this focal length, and bought one used. Pretty good for what it is, and still retains a good aperture for dark autumn time.
Canon EF 70-200/4.0L - Very good outdoor lens for event photography, good for pretty much everything which requires slightly longer photographing distances, though is limited for day light hours without a tripod.
Sigma 120-400/4.5-5.6 - Actually surprisingly good for the price. Relatively good macro capabilities too, while AF isn't as good as in 70-200. I was curious about what could lie in the telephotography and wanted a tool that could be used to test it with a reasonable price. I got that one down, but this one needs a lot of light too.


----------



## sandymandy (Aug 16, 2012)

*1) What lenses do you own and why do you love/hate each of them?*

1100D and...

Canon EF 50mm 1.8II:

My first lens ever cuz its a prime (never liked zoom even in my P&S days). image quality is good and it was cheap. Build quality isnt so important for me. I hate nothing about it except the lens hood makes it look like 50% bigger and not so small anymore.

Vivitar 28mm f/2.5 m42:

I found out my 50mm 1.8 can be quite narrow on my aps-c body and sometimes i just needed more area to work with. I dont got a lot of money so i thought well, why dont just buy an older lens which is way cheaper and totally made out of metal? So i browsed ebay and found one in nearly mint condition. 
Hate nothing about it so far except its really a pain in the ass to focus well with my 1100D  I got no AF confirm adapter, perhaos i should change that. Any recommendations?





2) How long have you been into photography?

Well just 4 months if i start counting from the moment i got a DSLR. But i always enjoyed photography before when i just had a P&S. In Holidays i used to do long exposure photography and free hand panoramas with my Finepix F10. It didnt turn out too awesome but that days i was already wanting more than just snapshotting randomly. I could feel the potential there is in photography or something like this. So imho im a photographer a long time already but "serious" with a DSLR just 4 months.



3) Any random tips for a noob like myself?

Enjoy what u do and dont get caught up in too much technical stuff.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 16, 2012)

@Happy Viking


> Sigma 10-20 (shitty lens, i know i own it, but have no idea where it is...)



Maybe you got a bad sample? what don't you like about it. I owned the variable aperture version of this lens and actually quite liked it. Sold it when I got the 12-24 (was still shooting film a bit) and sold that when I got the 11-16 tokina.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Aug 17, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > MARKOE PHOTOE said:
> ...


Hi Razor,

That's a good question and honestly, I carry no more than six or seven at a time. I have two bags with landscape tools and two bags with portrait tools. Its much like woman and their purses and shoes, there is just never enough.....and boy am I going to hear it on that one. We all have our vices don't we? Kids have toys....
I'm currently in the process of selling a few of these now.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Aug 17, 2012)

That's a good question and honestly, I carry no more than six or seven at a time. I have two bags with landscape tools and two bags with portrait tools. Its much like woman and their purses and shoes, there is just never enough.....and boy am I going to hear it on that one. We all have our vices don't we? Kids have toys....
I'm currently in the process of selling a few of these now.
[/quote]

=) 

I use the shoes/bags argument to my advantage since she has a ton of both already. I fear I'll have to buy her a new Louis Vuitton soon though to offset the 35L. I don't think the LV wallet was enough hahahaha.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 17, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Hard to find and very pricyyyyyy



Yeah there is one for sale on FredMiranda right now, guy wants $4k for it, but it comes with original box and everything. Still pretty high for a lens that was $2500 new and doesn't perform as well as the 50 1.2.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 17, 2012)

LostArk said:


> Canon 24-70 f/2.8L - Only ever used it at 24 and 50, so I'd just as soon use primes. I find this lens boring, heavy, and pointless. I will never understand its popularity.



Versatility and convenience. Think about how many shots you could miss swapping back and forth. I was never a big fan of the 24-70, but plenty of people swear by it. Now if the 24-70 II is as sharp as the 70-200 II I'll probably pick one up.


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 17, 2012)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Lol I hear ya, but at least you use all of your lenses and they're not just sitting there collecting dust.


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 17, 2012)

AudioGlenn said:


> That's a good question and honestly, I carry no more than six or seven at a time. I have two bags with landscape tools and two bags with portrait tools. Its much like woman and their purses and shoes, there is just never enough.....and boy am I going to hear it on that one. We all have our vices don't we? Kids have toys....
> I'm currently in the process of selling a few of these now.



=) 

I use the shoes/bags argument to my advantage since she has a ton of both already. I fear I'll have to buy her a new Louis Vuitton soon though to offset the 35L. I don't think the LV wallet was enough hahahaha. 
[/quote]

Heh, if you buy her a Loius Vuitton or a Gucci you'll be good for a 1DX. ;D


----------



## mjardeen (Aug 17, 2012)

Zenit 15mm Fisheye
Canon 17-40mm f4 L
Canon 24-105mm f4 L IS
Nikon 45mm f2.8 GN pancake (so freaking sharp)
Canon 50mm mk1 f1.8
Olympus 50mm f3.5 Macro
Nikon 50mm f1.4
Canon 70-200mm f4 L
Contax 135mm f2.8
Nikon 180mm f2.8
Lensbaby Composer

These are the lenses that I actually use. I also own a bunch of classic manual focus lenses from Nikon, Olympus, and Pentax. I have a collection of classic cameras including a meter-less Nikon F, Nikon Ftn, Nikomat, Nikkormat, Minolta, Pentax, Olympus, and Minox. One sweet thing about being a Canon shooter is that you can get adapters for almost any lens out there other than Minolta.

I got started with the best Christmas present ever when I was 14 and opened up a Minolta Srt 101. I got a 28mm and 135mm lenses later and have never looked back.

My advice -- gear just makes more things possible but it does not make, nor improve your ability to be a photographer. I have a set of images that I printed at 8x10 shot with a 1mp epson digital camera. The camera was a piece of crap, but people buy the photos.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2012)

Canon 14 f.2.8 L II
Canon 16-35 L II
Canon 24-105 L
Canon 24-70 L
Canon 100 2.8 L
Canon 70-200 L II
Canon 100-400 L
Canon 500 f4 L


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 18, 2012)

Past:

EF-m
EOS 5
EOS 50D
Sinar 4x5 with lens and polaroid back

ef 15/2.8
ef 24/2.8 (Talk about Sh1t)
ef 50/1.4
ef 85/1.8
ef 100/2
ef 200/2.8L
ef 35-80 4/5.6 (kit with ef-m)

Present:

5D3-----My First full frame camera.

8-15 f4 Fisheye-----Got to have a fisheye, great fun.
24/1.4LII-----This has the unique wide angle look and shallow DOF
35/1.4L-----I used as a "normal" on a crop camera (what a mistake). Now it's my awesome wide angle lens.
50/1.2L-----I "uped" one from the 50/1.4. The 50L much better bokeh and better build over the 1.4 version.
100/2.8 macro (Got this before the L version existed)-----It's a macro, need I say more?
200/2L-----Bokeh. I don't bird or shoot sports (200 too short for 90% of birding), this is the ultimate lens for people, landscape, and of course bokeh.


Future: (maybe)

14/2.8II
20/1.8L
14-24/2.8L
85/1.2II


----------



## Klahanieman (Aug 19, 2012)

My list...

24-105L

70-200 f2.8L version i

100-400L - most used

10-22 - 2nd favorite

17-55 f2.8

55 f1.2 with Mica adapter and chip - love it

1.4 and 2x extenders

Most wanted- 

24 f3.5 tse ii


----------



## charlesa (Aug 19, 2012)

Kind of lame since most people have them listed in their signature anyways :-X


----------



## AudioGlenn (Aug 19, 2012)

charlesa said:


> Kind of lame since most people have them listed in their signature anyways :-X



but you're missing the point. there's more to the topic. I'd like to know what the users like/dislike about their lenses. sure it's a broad question. I'm not just looking for the list of lenses but some thoughts regarding them. If you actually read the original posting, you'd understand this. If you don't think you have the time to contribute, why respond at all?


----------



## iohansen (Aug 19, 2012)

Sigma: 
15mm 2.8 Fisheye - Fun lens, but has to be used sparingly and with care, good quality images
Canon: 
50mm 1.4 - fast lens, unfortunately rarely used except in low light, build is so-so.
16-35mm 2.8 I L - used mostly for architecture and landscape, a bit soft in the corners but provides good images, constant companion when traveling
TS-E 24mm 3.5 II L - very sharp, excellent at architecture
24-105mm 4.0 IS L - good all-round lens, reasonably sharp, constant companion when traveling
MP-E 65mm 2.8 - dedicated macro, sharp but difficult to use, must have adequate lighting, e.g. MT-24EX
70-200mm 4.0 L - sharp, but now rarely used as it for my part is superseded by the 70-300 (should sell it)
70-200mm 2.8 IS L I - sharp, very good lens, excellent images
70-300mm 4.0-5.6 IS L - although not that fast it is very sharp, constant companion when traveling
100 Macro 2.8 IS L - very sharp, very good lens, excellent images
100-400m 4.5-5.6 IS L - although a bit slow it is quite sharp, pump action not as bad as many are wont to say also in my experience not a dust pump 
135mm 2 L - very sharp and excellent images
300mm 2.8 IS L - very sharp and excellent images although a bit heavy
TC1.4x II, TC2.0x II
5D3, 5D, 3 (Film)

Been on it since 1986.


----------



## TheJanster (Aug 19, 2012)

I am using a 60D (upgraded from 350D). I started photographing for real about 6 years ago...

My lenses: 

15-85 EF-S: my most used shoot everything lense; I love how wide 15mm is - all skyscrapers in Shanghai actually fit into the frame; it could have a little more contrast or pop but DXO fixes that most of the time; I miss a zoom lock switch especially when shooting upwards on a tripod

70-300 IS USM (non-L): some of my best shots (mostly portaits of the kids) I shot at 70mm F4 with this lense (beautiful color and sharp!); could be sharper at the long end

100 F2.0 Makro (non-L): just recently bought; great sharpness not just for Makro shots

50 F1.4: beautiful color and great sharpness from about f 2.8

Lensebaby composer: Great fun and a good way to learn about photography; I cut some apertures myself for cool bokeh effects 

I no longer use Sigma 18-200 (slow and not very sharp but versatile and affordable at the time) which replaced the 18-55 kit lens after about a year.


----------



## curtisnull (Aug 19, 2012)

I shot Nikon from 1980-2004. Switched to Canon in April 2004 when the 1D2 came out. My current lenses are...

24/1.4L II
50/1.4
100/2.8L Macro
300/2.8L IS II
17-40/4L
24-105/4L IS
70-200/2.8L IS II
1.4x II
2.0x III

My next purchases are mainly updating/replacing lenses...

Replace the 17-40/4 with a 16-35/2.8L II
Replace the 24-205/4 IS with a 24-70/2.8L II
Replace the 50/1.4 with a 50/1.2L (when a version II comes out)
Replace the 1.4x II with a 1.4x III


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 19, 2012)

I group my lenses together. I have many lenses, because I shoot a lot of different things over a wide variety of situations. However, I am becoming more specialized in my photography, so I will likely sell a lot of my shorter focal length lenses:

16-35L, 24L, 35L: This group is fun to take on not necessarily landscape photography, but scenery photography, especially in Pennsylvania where we like to go, or out west, etc. Compared to my 24L and 35L, I don't really like the IQ of the 16-35L, but I like the shorter focal length flexibility.
50 primes (own the 50L, 50 1.4, 50 1.8, over several years of accumulation ): Just a great, convenient focal length for any type of shooting situation. A 50 always goes in my bag as a backup lens.
85L: Excellent lens at all apertures, for just about everything. Love it.
100 f/2: Indoor sports lens. Love it.
24-105L: Good general walkabout lens. I have good enough glass however, that I can say this is my lowest IQ-wise performing lens. Dislike it.
135L: Indoor sports lens, portrait lens. Love it!
180L: macro lens, my only macro lens, and will never sell it. I absolutely love it.
200 f/2L: Amazing lens for anything, including indoor sports, flattering portraits. CANON'S BEST LENS.
300 f/2.8L: Must have for me, sports lens.
400 f/2.8L: Must have for me, sports lens.
100-400L: I like the versatility, but don't use it much. Will likely sell it.
70-200L: My everything lens, mainly sports on the 1D Mark IV but love it for everything! CANON'S BEST ZOOM LENS.

I will most likely purchase a 24-70L II lens. When I do that, I am selling the 35L, 50L, and 24-105L lenses. I am also going to sell the 100-400L zoom lens. If I feel I need to go more specialized for sports yet, I can sell my 85L and use an 85 1.8 if I want to. I'm still working this out. 

Future purchases will include the 600L II lens, as well as any future 200-400L zoom lens, if it's at least f/4 or wider.


----------



## Jmanc (Aug 20, 2012)

17-55/2.8
50/1.8 II
75-300/4-5.6 III

various older kit lenses i no longer use but still hoard. looking into getting a sigma 10-22 and a 70-200/2.8


----------



## victorwol (Aug 20, 2012)

EF 15 f2.8 = small... Great for night and stars 

EF 8-15 f4 L = fun fun fun fun lens

EF 24 L f1.4 = wonderful in low light, group of people, parties, etc

TS-E 24 L II = amazing for architecture and landsacape. 

TS-E 45 = love it for time lapse and architecture. 

TS-E 90 = wonderful for product photography and macro. 

EF 85 L 1.2 II = amazing for portraits 

EF 50 L 1.2 = a wonderful normal lens. Always with me.

EF 16-35 L 2.8 II = versatile wide zoom, great quality. Use it a lot for landscape HDR

EF 100 Macro IS f2.8 = a very good macro, very fast focusing and not only for macro.

EF 180 f3.5 Macro. = the one I always use for my waterdrops macro shots

MP-E 65 f2.8 = best macro lens for insects. Period. 

EF 70-200 f2.8 L IS II = everything. From semi macro to walk around lens

EF 24-105 F 4 = not sure why I have not sold it yet.. Came with the 5D MKII. It's good... But not use it that much

Sigma 120-300 f2.8 and tons of extra letter I never remember = birds with a 1.2 and 2 x extender. 

Something else but I can remember what.


----------



## pdirestajr (Aug 20, 2012)

victorwol said:


> EF 15 f2.8 = small... Great for night and stars
> 
> EF 8-15 f4 L = fun fun fun fun lens
> 
> ...



Wow. That's it?


----------



## cwild (Aug 20, 2012)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> cwild said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 16-35 F2.8 L - Great landscape lens, always either in my bag or on my camera
> ...


There is a review of the lens here:
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=596615

I use the latest Leitax "10 hole bayonet" adapter with the AF confirmation chip available here: http://www.leitax.com/Leica-lens-for-Canon-cameras.html - Older adapters cause the 5Diii to error when they attach, but the Leitax one works fine. 

I owned the Leitz 35-70 on a Leica R8 prior to getting into digital photography and sold it in order to buy the 24-70. Regretted it soon after I sold it as I just prefer the images it produces compared to the 24-70, so I ended up buying another recently. Since I bought it I haven't used the 24-70.


----------



## FunkyD3121 (Aug 20, 2012)

17-40L
24-105L - My #1 Lens
28-135IS(yes I still have that lens & it saved me last year when my 24-105 died
50mm 1.8 - rarely used, but a Great lens - got it in 2003 for $69.00
70-300IS


----------



## Vossie (Aug 20, 2012)

In my current bag:
EF 16-35 2.8L II: my landscape tool
EF 24-105 4L IS: allrounder
EF 50 1.4: been with me for over a decade, still like it
EF 70-200 2.8L IS II: my favorite, great for playing kids
EF 85 1.2L II: most recent acquisition, bought it for the bokeh, not easy to use though
EF 100-400 4.5-5.6L IS: this lens has seen a lot of the world, mostly wildlife use
Sigma 180 3.5 macro: my least used lens, still pretty good though

I also have the EF-S 10-22; EF-S 17-85 which I used on my previous body (30D, upgraded to 5D3 this spring), still need to put them up for sale.

On my wish list (in order of desire):
EF 400 2.8L IS II: out of my budget, but so desirable!
TS-E 17 4L: for extra sharpness in landscapes and architecture (city trips)
EF 8-15: seems like fun, not sure if I would use it a lot though
EF 40 2.8: just as a nice to have; have shot with it and impressive results for such a tiny lens
EF 100 2.8L IS macro: as a potential for the Sigma 180 to increase hand usability


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 20, 2012)

charlesa said:


> AudioGlenn said:
> 
> 
> > charlesa said:
> ...



Thank you for that inspiring verse. I almost had to reach for tissues, as it was nearly as beautiful as reading Keats on a warm summer evening, sipping red wine by a calm fire.

Because the OP wants to know. The neat thing about this board is that he CAN ask these questions if he wants to. If you don't like a particular thread, ignore it. Simple.


----------



## Arkarch (Aug 20, 2012)

Canon EF 24-105 f/4 - decent general performer.
Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM II - Beautiful lens
Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 - Good for the crops, but due to be replaced.
Canon Teleconverter 1.4 III - adds length to my 70-200.
Zeiss ZE 21mm f/2.8 - Awesome landscape walk-around. 

In the queue
Zeiss ZE 100mm Makro f/2 - For super sharp landscapes needing length.
Zeiss ZE 15mm Distagon f/2.8 - Edge-to-Edge sharp.
Canon TS-E 17mm - maybe. 
Canon 24-70 f/2.8 II maybe... but I may also just go for a 35mm or 50mm prime.
Something long (400+) in the Canon line.

My direction is toward sharper the better.


----------



## Smurf1811 (Aug 20, 2012)

Canon 8-15mm L - my fun lens
Walimex/Samyang 14mm - i like it
Canon 17-40mm L - my standard lens
Walimex/Samyang 35mm - sharper than the Canon L, but with manual focus
Canon 40mm - small, light and fast
Canon 50mm 1.8 - backup
Canon 50mm 1.4 - i like to go out with just this lens
Canon 70-200mm L f 4.0 is - the perfect travel-zoom
Canon 85mm 1.8 - nice for portraits
Canon 100mm L - my macro lens
Lensbaby Composer pro with all optics - for creativity

Next on my list:
Canon 135mm L
Canon 24mm L II
Canon 50mm L

Just sold:
24-105mm L - i didn't used it much

Cameras:
5D Mark II
5D Mark III


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi all... 

Here's my 2 cents worth:

Current lenses: (in order of current frequency of use, most used first, least used last)
*- Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM* - Default lens on my 7D. Very versatile zoom range. Sharp & contrasty at all focal lengths. Above average build quality. Good bokeh. Very useful 4-stop IS.
*- Canon EF 70-300mm L f/4-5.6 IS USM* - very sharp, also at 300mm wide open. Quick, accurate USM AF great on my 7D for birds in flight, etc. Built like a tank. Very hand holdable esp with 4 stop IS.
*- Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM * - great macro lens, awesome detail at 1:1, great bokeh, good working length. Nice for subject isolation @ f/2.8. Hand-holdable for tele-portraits in decent light.
*- Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 HSM EX* - great for ultrawide shots - 95% of time used @ 10mm. Good sharpness & contrast corner to corner. Bit of a focus issue at times which I overcome using manual focus.
*- Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6* - I occasionally use it on my Canon 350D when I want a light & non-intrusive DSLR pacakge. I might give this away sometime in the future.

Former lenses (which I've now sold - loosing a bit of money on each, but I used each for some years, so I'm ok with that) 
*- Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM * - my previously most used lens until I got the Canon 15-85mm. I had a decent copy (quite sharp & contrasty at most settings). 
*- Canon EF 100-300mm f/4.5-5.6 USM* - good IQ at wide end. Low contast & not sharp from 180ish till worst at 300mm. USM focus fast & consistent. Lack of IS = hand-holding issue.
*- Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 mk II * - decent images possible with right settings. Unreliable, slow AF (even on 7D) is its downfall. Sharp from f/2.5, very sharp @ f/4 to f/8. Poor bokeh though.

Dream lens to complete my kit.
*- new Canon EF 50-70mm USM fast prime*: ideally f/1.4 - f/1.8. USM focus a priority (or STM as a possibility). IS would be a bonus, if it doesn't add too much weight & cost.
This lens must have great IQ (sharp, contrasty, low CA) & smooth bokeh wide open for me to consider it. I would use it for low light photography, subject isolation & of course portraits.
The current Canon 50mm f/1.4 doesn't have the IQ wide open I want, nor true USM.
I find the Canon 85mm f/1.8 both a bit too long focal length and it has noticably annoying CA wide open. I realise CA can be corrected in post, but I'd prefer it absent in original photos.
I've read of too many AF issues with Sigma's 50mm f/1.4 for me to consider it. Apart from that, it looks an awesome lens at a good price. While I can MF, I really want great AF in such a lens.

There you go!!! 8)

Regards,

Paul


----------



## murray09 (Aug 21, 2012)

Canon 10-20mm. - My wide Angle.
Canon 24-70 L - General Purpose lens.
Canon 50mm 1.8 - Piece of plastic.
Canon 70-200mm L 2.8 is ii - Long shots.
Canon 300mm f/4 is- When the 70-200 isn't long enough.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 21, 2012)

Right now I have a 50mm f/1.4 and a 24-105mm. I have 1700ish saved up and I'm looking to buy a 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II. What's next on my list after that is the 100mm f/2.8L macro, but I imagine that will take quite a while to save up the sheckles for that.


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have been shooting for about 5 years. I started because of my other hobby of aquariums. I started with a Kodak EasyShare Z730. I moved up to a Canon PowerShot SX20IS about a year later and now Have an EOS Rebel T3i that I got this May. I still have the other 2 cameras. The Kodak I will give away to anyone who wants a camera. I will probably keep the SX20IS for top down shots of the aquariums until I can get an acrylic top down box for the T3i that works.

My lenses are:

EF-s 10-22 I got this for the possible landscape and unique perspective it has with very close shots.

EF-s 17-55 2.8L bought for indoor usage with aquariums. Great IQ and my main lens.

EF-s 18-55 IS kit lens that came with the camera and will most likely sell. It does shoot very well for its price.

EF 50 F/1.4 bought for its fast speed and for low light situations.

EF-s 55-250 IS came with the camera as part of the kit and will most likely sell. It does shoot very well for its price.

EF 100 2.8 macro bought for close ups of the animals in my aquariums. Great IQ in my experience.

EF 70-300 IS bought for the length to replace the 55-250 and plan to sell with the kits lenses to get the L version of this lens or the 100-400L. It does have a little better IQ than the 55-250 but does fall off after 200 as noted by all.

Learn all you can about your camera and lenses and then put it to use with all lens in as many situations as you can to find their limitations for usage. Get whatever lens you want and have a blast with it.


----------



## Videoshooter (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's my kit for shooting video with the 5DmkII & 60D:

*Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8* - General use lens for the 60D
*Canon 50mm f/1.4* - Because everyone needs a 50mm. Great for interviews (head and shoulders with the 60D or for a pulled back shot with the 5D.
*Canon 85mm f/1.8* - Great for interviews on the 60D or 5D, and at wedding receptions for the speeches.
*Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L* - My favorite lens. I use it for everything from interviews (usually as a tighter 2nd angle) to sports, weddings (CU's at the ceremony, detail shots during prep, photoshoot & dances, reaction shots during speeches) and product shots.
*Sigma 150-500mm f/5-6.3 OS* - For sports. Nice and sharp right through to 500mm, but lacklustre AF. This isn't an issue for video though.


On the way soon:
*
Canon 100mm f/2.8 Marco* - For the Macro, obviously, and as an extra telephoto lens during wedding ceremonies.
*Canon 24-105 f/4L IS* - As a general purpose lens for the 5DmkII
*Canon 28mm f/1.8* - As a wide lens for wedding receptions.


What I'm currently drooling over:

*400mm f/2.8L IS II* - For sports
*16-35 f/2.8L II* - For steadycam work with the 5D - I'd need a new glidecam though, my current one can't handle much more than the 60D with the 17-50mm. 
*24L, 50L, 85L* - Just because of that damn addictive "L" in their name. Realistically though, my current primes are more than adequate.


----------



## marek.sykora (Aug 28, 2012)

20/2.8 - good for landscape, too slow for indoor, not good wide open
24/2.8 - nice lens, sharp, too long for crop, too slow for indoor, slow AF (sold)
28/1.8 - excellent for indoor at f/2.2 - 4.0, poor for landscape
50/1.8 - excellent, but tiny AF ring, poor for macro (sold)
85/1.8 - excellent at all range, my work horse, using for macro with nikon close-up 3T/4T, too long on crop bodies for indoor
100 macro - slow AF, unusable for portrait (sold)
24-70L - excellent wide open, too big for me (sold).

I dream about new 50 IS, for indoor and video.


----------



## colin1984 (Aug 28, 2012)

24-70 f2,8 L USM

Tamron 55-200 old one only 100€ debt

I´ll buy a new tele but which one I don´t know yet, i get a gift from girlfriend for an event called "Masters of Dirt" and I know from friends that there is no much light, i know my 7D peform for me well at least ISO 800 and what i also know is that i want a lightstrong tele but what I don´t know is up to 200 or 300 what do you guys think?


----------



## payamdash (Aug 28, 2012)

Canon 24-70/2.8 - Great Lens for all purpose, i use it for family as my walk around lens
Canon 135/2 - just got this, AMAZING lens, i have played with a lot of lenses, and this lens is truly incredibly sharp. can't say enough about it
Canon 50/1.8 - used indoor or night for video only
Canon 40/2.8 - i'm impressed with this lens, i think it is sharper and better color reproduction than 50/1.4 and 50/1.8
Canon 50/1.4 - only used at night indoors

I recently changed the logic board in my 5D II because the USB port had broke. it cost me ~ $500 and was very hesitant to do the repair, but boy am i glad i did... it feels like the quality of pics has increased and the camera works much better. (ie, i was never able to use AUTO, so my wife could use the camera when i'm not home to take pics of the kids, but now it is surprising working very well)


----------



## Harley (Aug 29, 2012)

Canon EF 17-40mm f/4 L (second most-used lens)
Canon FL 55mm f/1.2 w/ Ed Mika conversion kit (my absolute favorite lens, on the camera 90% of the time)
Sigma DG EX 24-70mm f/2.8 (good all-purpose but looking to replace with a Canon EF 24-70 or 24-105)
Canon FD Tilt-Shift 35mm f/2.8 w/ Ed Mika conversion kit (great glass, small metal body)
Canon FD 300mm f/2.8 L w/ Ed Mika conversion kit (monster glass, big white metal body)

Using all on a 7D body.


----------



## mjbehnke (Aug 29, 2012)

EF-S 15-85 f3.5-5.6 IS USM
EF 70-200 F4L IS


----------



## charliewphotos (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi I'm new!

Being doing photography seriously for about 2 years now, I mostly do live music and promotion band photography but with a bit of wildlife and landscape thrown in.

Currently using a 60D but looking to upgrade to a 5D mk ii/iii (internal dilemma in terms of what to save for)

My lenses:

EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS - Love this lens, for shooting small to medium size venues where the lighting tends to be terrible its brilliant. What I don't like is the build quality, the focus ring is a nightmare for dirt. If I go FF I'd look to get a 24-70 mki.

EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L mk ii IS - This lense is ideal for festivals and small group/individual portraits. The bokeh is creamy as you like and the image quality is unreal.

EF 50mm f/1.8 mkii - It's hard not to love this lens for the value you get. Yeah the focus is slow and noisy but for the price you can't ask for much more, I've thought about upgrading to the 1.4 version but I don't think I'd feel much benefit as I only really use the 50 when the lighting conditions are next to nothing, which is rare.

EF 300mm f/4 L USM (non-IS) - Don't get this out quite as much since getting the 70-200 but the sharpness is awesome and I got a really good deal on it that I just couldn't pass up. £200 for L glass isn't to be sniffed at!

Sigma 10mm f/2.8 fisheye - Nice for quirky band protraits and I like getting creative with the exaggerated effect. Got to be careful with it though becasue there's nothing worse than seeing a music photogs portfolio full of fisheye shots!

In terms of gear I want I'm pretty happy. I'd love the 100mm macro and I think I'd like an 85mm though I'm not sure how much I'd use it. I badly want something in the 5D range for the low light capabilites, but then I'd have to pick between the 24-70 and the 24-105. If I had the money I'd look to invest in the 24mm 1.4 but that's a fairly hefty price tag for the moment!


----------



## Brandonw365 (Sep 11, 2012)

50 1.8
70-200 2.8L
18-55
hopefully a EF wide angle within the next year.

This is a pretty versatile set. I love the 70-200 for sports and portraits, the 50 1.8 is great for low light, and the 18-55 is a great stop-gap  but it actually is not terrible a stop or two from max f/stop.


----------



## joshhuntnm (Sep 12, 2012)

I use 24 - 105 for everything. I love it. 

Josh
www.joshhunt.com


----------



## rpt (Sep 12, 2012)

24-105
40 2.8
100-400

I am lookin to get a macro...


----------



## noisejammer (Sep 12, 2012)

Hmm lots of lenses, 35 years and some tips.

1. Lenses that I use a lot...

Zeiss - 21/2.8, 25/2, 28/2, 35/1.4, 50/2 MP, 100/2 MP.

Canon - TS-E 17, 70-200 II, 400/4 DO

Occasional use - OM 55/1.2, 8-15L, OM 16 FE

2. Time behind the eyepiece - 35 years.

3. Tips

a. Get a full frame camera
b. Get a 28mm manual focus lens (say an OM 28/2.8 ) and a really good adapter. Fotodiox Pro is the one to spring for.
c. Learn to visualise what's going to be in the field of view, how to estimate your exposure and how to position yourself to get the best composition. Once you can do these things without thinking, you are ready for a second lens. I'd get a really good 50mm - Zeiss are bringing one out in about a year - that's about the right time frame.

d. It takes time to learn what a lens can do. DONT buy too many lenses at one go, even if you can afford it. One or two lenses a year is probably about right.
e. Take lots of pictures, take notes too, read them from time to time.
f. ETTR about 1 stop and pull it back in post.

g. Start a flickr page and use it to see how your technique is improving.
h. Look at other photographers images and see whether you know how to do what they've presented.
i. Learn to use Lightroom, buy the Nik Software bundle.

j. PRACTICE and HAVE FUN.

Oh yes.... FART before you press the button...

F ind a subject that catches your eye
A nalyse why it works for you
R efine your composition, exclude the garbage
then Trip the shutter.


----------



## UrbanImages (Sep 12, 2012)

24-70 2.8L, 70-200 2.8L II, 70-300 4-5.6L, 17-40 4L, 28-135 4-5.6, 100 2.8 Macro, 50 1.4, 85 1.8, 40 2.8, Sigma 15 2.8 Fisheye...


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 12, 2012)

It depends on your budget. 100mm F2.8 non-L or 100mm F2.8 L or better yet, MP-E65mm f/2.8 1-5X Macro. You can also try EF 180mm f3.5L Macro USM. I'm using the 100mm F2.8 non-L and I'm really enjoying it. I thought of getting the L version but I can't think of one good reason enough for me to get it. IS might be it but I almost always use flash because I want to blacken the background most of the time. For much more serious macro work, I think the last 2 I've mentioned will satisfy your needs.

For my cheap line-up:

1. 28mm F1.8 USM
2. 50mm F1.8 II
3. 100mm F2.8 USM non-L
4. 55-250mm IS

Wishlist:
1. 17-40mm F4L USM
2. 70-200mm F2.8L USM (IS) (maybe after going FF)
3. 8-15 F4L fisheye. (maybe after going FF)

I'm also planning to get a 5D3 or 5D2 or 6D depending on what's better for my money after I finish on my lenses wish list.



rpt said:


> 24-105
> 40 2.8
> 100-400
> 
> I am lookin to get a macro...


----------



## deveraux (Sep 12, 2012)

Too many...

Canon 16-35 f2.8L mk2
Canon 24-70 f2.8L (mk2 on pre-order)
Canon 70-200 f2.8L IS mk2
Canon 300 f2.8L IS mk2
Canon MP-E 65
Canon 100 2.8L IS Macro
Sigma 15 fisheye DX


----------



## bchernicoff (Sep 12, 2012)

Canon: 50mm 1.4, 70-200 2.8L IS II, 24-105, 400mm 2.8L II
Sigma: 12-24, 85mm 1.4
Samyang: 14mm 2.8


----------



## moonwell (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TrojanLL (Sep 19, 2012)

Canon 50mm F1.4 USM
Canon 70-200mm F4L USM
Canon 24-70mm F2.8L II USM
Sigma OS 70-300mm F4-5.6 DG


----------



## ducdude (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll play.
These are for a gripped 7D for now, probably a FF added later.

Sigma 8mm fisheye, use for a 360 deg .mov files on a nodal bracket, want to replace with Canon 8-15 soon!

EFs 10-22, good UW glass for a crop

EFs 60 macro, use it as a prime, nice glass

EF 24-105 L, great walk around lens with IS!

EF 70-200 2.8 mk II, nuff said....

1.4 and 2.0 mk III extenders for the extra reach



Wants for my crop: TS E 17
After adding a FF body: 16-35, TS E 24 and the 24-70 mk II
Someday a f2.8 supertele and the usual range of sub f2 primes......


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 20, 2012)

1) What lenses do you own and why do you love/hate each of them?

EF-S 10-22mm: Love the lens. Still fondly remember the day I bought it, and my life has changed ever since .
EF-S 17-55mm: Very nice lens. Had a lot of thought before biting the bullet due to the price and adverse comments on the net. Buying it has taught me to try out for myself instead.
EF-S 18-55mm: Bought it to substitute for the 17-55 in less than ideal weather, but have used it very little. Nice decent lens, but the ergonomics annoy me (have to change to MF and turn down the barrel after using it). Will sell it pretty soon.
EF 50mm: Very nice lens. My copy is as sharp as I need wide open, and it made me to sell my 50 1.4 when I compared the two at similar apertures. 
EF 70-200mm 2.8 Mark I: I loved the Mark II when I rented it, but cannot afford to buy it- so settled for the Mark I when I got it for a really good price. Turns out, it is all I needed 
Tamron 70-300mm VC USD: Very nice lightweight telephoto. Plenty sharp, quick, silent and precise AF. 

2) How long have you been into photography?
I got my first dSLR, a 50D, in 2009.

3) Any random tips for a noob like myself?
I consider myself pretty much a newbie- my first priority is to understand ambient lighting- what to look for, what to avoid, and how to utilize what I have. The only way to learn is to take lots and lots of photos, and review what could be missing. I hope I can post some in this forum and ask for suggestions from the nice gentlemen who inhabit these lands.


----------



## murray09 (Sep 24, 2012)

Canon 10-22 3.5-4.5mm
Canon 24-70 2.8 L
Canon 50mm 1.8
Canon 70-200mm 2.8 IS II L
Canon 300mm 4 L

Use these with a 7d- 1.6 crop and 1d mk iin- 1.3 crop. 

Been into photography for 5 years. Make sure you back up everything up.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 26, 2012)

jdramirez said:



> Right now I have a 50mm f/1.4 and a 24-105mm. I have 1700ish saved up and I'm looking to buy a 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II. What's next on my list after that is the 100mm f/2.8L macro, but I imagine that will take quite a while to save up the sheckles for that.



It's time to revise this. Still have the 24-105mm and the 50mm f/1.4. But I bought a 100mm f/2.8L macro and a 70-200mm f/4L USM... and I love the 100mm macro... but I was unimpressed with the 70-200... so I sold the latter and then upgraded to the 70-200mm f/2.8L USM. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I love it... but who knows.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 26, 2012)

16-35L II
24L
24-70L II Pre-ordered
50 f/1.4
Nifty Fifty
70-200L II IS
85 f/1.8
85 f/1.2L II
100 f/2
135 f/2L
200 f/2L IS
300 f/2.8L I IS
400 f/2.8L I IS

That's it.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 26, 2012)

5d3
24-105l
70-200 2.8 is ii
40 mm pancake will own tomorrow
600 ex

Had 70-200 f4 is
50mm 1.4
430 ex ii
270 ex ii
320 ex
15-85
17-55 2.8
18-135

Getting 24-70 ii when available.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 26, 2012)

On my trusty 450D:

Canon 10-22 3.5-4.5
Canon 17-55 f/2.8
Canon 50 f/1.8
Canon 70-200L IS II (new addition)

Sat in a draw at home somewhere:
18-55 and 55-250


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 26, 2012)

5D2, 7D, 400D.

35mm Prime:

Sigma 20mm F1.8 DG Aspherical RF
Voigtländer 40mm f/2 Ultron SL-II
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8
Sigma 50mm F1.4 EX DG HSM
Tamron SP AF 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO 1:1

35mm zoom:

Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM
Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM
Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM 
Canon EF 28-70mm f/3.5-4.5 II
Tamron SP AF 70-300 F/4-5.6 Di VC USD

APS-C zoom:

Tamron SP AF 17-50mm F/2,8 XR Di II LD Aspherical [IF]
Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II

Teleconverter:

Canon Extender EF 1.4x II


----------



## christianronnel (Sep 26, 2012)

I shoot with 60D and 5D3

1) What lenses do you own and why do you love/hate each of them?
*EF50mm f1.4* - I like the size and weight and lowlight ability. I hate the picture quality at f1.4
*EF24-70L* - Very good picture quality at all focal lengths, particularly for portraits. It focuses lightning fast even in low light. I don't like the weight and the reversed zoom, it's counter intuitive.
*EF70-200L ISII* - Sharpest lens I have but I rarely use it due to weight and size. You know what they say, the best camera is the one you carry with you, well it applies to lenses too. But it's still a very good purchase.
*EF70-300L* - very sharp at 70-135mm, I use it for portraiture as well as landscapes. It's much easier to carry than the 70-200/f2.8. It fits easily in my bag occupying only one lens space.
*Samyang 8mm fisheye *- the only crop sensor lens I kept for my 60D. I hate the chromatic aberration for high contrast scene and the flaring when pointed to the light-source.
Planning to get the TSE24mm and EF16-35LII soon

2) How long have you been into photography?
About a year now.

3) Any random tips for a noob like myself?
Don't buy cheap square filters, go for Lee, you'll save money in the long run. Singh-ray filters are over-priced cheap filters, avoid them!!!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 26, 2012)

So far I'm the only one listing the Sigma 20mm F1.8 DG Aspherical RF (see my list in previous post above).

I absolutely love this lens for hand held indoor use on FF when the light gets really low. I've a good copy and sharpness is usable (large apertures) to excellent (slightly stopped down). Build quality is very good. Makes a great 35 mm (ok, 32 mm) equivalent on APS-C for the same use. Most underrated lens. Has a wonderful bokeh if you get up close, which you can with this one. It's a unique piece of glass.


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 26, 2012)

70-200 2.8L II (had the F4)
100 2.8L macro
16-35 2.8L II
24-70 2.8L II (just recently purchased)

Hopefully Canon will release a 14-24 then I will replace the 16-35
Will look at the new 400 F4 when it comes out
Might pick up a 1.4 or 2X TC


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 27, 2012)

Most used:
EF 70-200 f2.8L USM IS Mark II – always on my 7D, my favorite combo
EF-S 17-55 f2.8 USM IS – almost always on my 60D
EF 35 f2.0 – favorite low-light "short" lens before getting the 17-55
EF-S 18-135 f3.5-5.6 IS – shares time on an old XT along with the 35 for the kids to use

Semi-retired:
EF 50 f1.8
EF-S 17-85 f4-5.6 USM IS
EF 70-300 f4-5.6 USM IS

Definitely retired:
EF 28-80 f3.5-5.6 USM V
Tamron 28-200 f3.8-5.6
FD 50 f1.4
FD 50 f1.8
FD 35-70 f3.5-4.5
FD 70-210 f4.0


----------



## tnargs (Oct 2, 2012)

AudioGlenn said:


> ...My questions for you all are:
> 1) What lenses do you own and why do you love/hate each of them?
> 2) How long have you been into photography?
> 3) Any random tips for a noob like myself?...



1)
EF-S 10-22mm. Probably the best ultra wide lens out there for a 28mm sensor. Compact too. Not so keen on the distortion of off-centre faces at the wide end.... maybe it is unavoidable?

EF 17-55mm f2.8 IS. Simply love it. Feels like I have IS primes of 28mm, 35mm, 50mm, and 85mm (equivalent) all rolled into one. When I reveiw its images I never 'wish I'd used a prime'.

Nifty fifty. Doesn't get a lot of use (50mm is a bit long for a 28mm sensor as a walk-around) but it is sharp. 

EF-S 55-250mm IS. Delightfully light and compact with respectable image quality. Not as high a keeper ratio as my other lenses, I think the AF needs care to get right.

EF 100mm f2.8 L IS Macro. An absolute delight. My 'razor' lens; any aperture, any point on the frame. AF can get a bit lost if it starts from a wildly blurred point on the focusing ring, understandably.

2) I got my first SLR in 1979 and have never been without one since then.

3) Maybe you're not so much a noob, but for true noobs my first tip is to get a hotshoe flash with a swivel head and use it A LOT. Will transform your photography more than ANY lens.


----------



## madspihl (Oct 2, 2012)

1) Canon 16-35L 2.8 II
2) Canon 50 1.4
3) Canon 70-200L 2.8 IS II
4) Canon 300L 4 IS
5) Canon 100L macro 2.8 IS
6) Canon 85 1.8
7) The shorty forty

Body: 5D Mark II (+ and hoping to add the Mark III next year)

Well. I am just a happy amateur who went a little more serious within the last two years, so it's not like my family survival depends on the photography income - but I dont buy gear I cannot sponsor with the extra income.

Of the lenses in my kit I would never go anywhere without the first three. The rest are for more specialized stuff, but the first three, and especially the 70-200 are my best friends. There's no denying that the 70-200 is insanely sharp, has incredible contrasts and takes an insane amount of abuse.

Oh - and the 100L will never let you down for that crossover portrait and macro work. so crisp and fantastic.

But to be honest, the lens that hugs the body on most days is the 16-35 as I do a lot of landscape and adventure travel experience stuff.

(For street stuff I use the X-Pro1 with the 35 1.4).


----------



## kirillica (Oct 2, 2012)

1)
24F1.4L II - for landscapes
50F1.4 - for dark & home shootings
100F2.8L - for studio works
70-200F2.8L II - for reportage

body: 5Dm2


----------



## nda (Oct 2, 2012)

Canon 50/1.8II(ok, but it's sharp)
Canon 50L(equal fav)
Canon 100L(nice)
Canon 300L/4/IS(excellent)
Canon 28-70L(got it cheap years ago in brand new condition hardly use it)
Canon 70-200L/4/IS(equal fav)
Canon 70-300/4-5.6/IS(underrated and cheap)
Canon 28-300L(heavy f*cker)
Canon 2xIII(ok)
Kenko 1.4x pro 300(cheap and tack sharp)
Sigma 10-20/4-5.6(not bad on crop)
Sigma 30/1.4(good on crop)
Sigma 17-70/2.8-4/OS(good walkaround on crop)

Canon 14-24L(waiting patiently)


----------



## Eimajm (Oct 2, 2012)

Sigma 10-20 EX F4-5.6
Canon 24-105L IS F4
Canon 50 1.4
Canon 100 2.8 macro
Canon 70-200 F4
Canon 400 F5.6

Body 7D

Really happy with all lenses and feel I have got a good coverage, 24-105 is the newest addition and is most used when not shooting wildlife.


----------



## jayvo86 (Oct 2, 2012)

50L
70-200F4L IS
135f2L
17-40L

Body 5Dc

(I do a lot of journalism.)


----------



## Abraxx (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is my current set up :

Canon EOS 5D Mark III & Canon EOS 600D 

EF-S 10-22mm f/3,5-4,5 USM
EF-S 17-55mm f/2,8 IS USM (always on for APS-C)
EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM (always on for FF)
EF 40mm f/2,8 STM (really great fun for street photog.!)
EF-S 60mm f/2,8 Macro USM 
EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM 

Canon Extender EF 1,4x III
Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT
Gary Fong Lightsphere Collapsible Basic Set

Currently I am wondering if I should get the EF 17-40 or EF 16-35 or wait for a new version...

rgds


----------



## Rob Wiebe (Oct 2, 2012)

Canon 1D-X on order.
Canon EOS 5d Mark III 
Canon EOS 5d Mark II
Canon EOS 7d

Canon EF 100-400 f4.5-5.6 L IS
Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM Canon EF 16-35mm F2.8L II USM
Canon EF 50mm F1.4 USM
Canon EF 70-200mm F2.8L IS II USM Lens
Canon EF 2.0x III Extender
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM
SIGMA APO 50-500MM F4.5-6.3 DG HSM OS Canon Mount
Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Wide Angle
IManfrotto 190X Pro B Tripod
Manfrotto 486RC2 Ball Head
Gitzo GT2531EX Series 2 Carbon 6X Explorer Tripod
Gitzo GH2780 Series 2 Centre Ball Head
Manfrotto 681B Monopod
Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT
Canon Powershot S100
Wireless Remote RC-1
7 Million Dollar Home (Crumpler Bag)
Bumblebee UL-222 backpack


----------



## iridium9555 (Oct 5, 2012)

Canon 1DX
Canon 16-35mm f2.8L II
Canon 24-70mm f2.8L II
Canon 70-200mm f2.8L II
Canon 300mm f2.8L II
1.4x Extender III
2.0x Extender III
Really Right Stuff 33S Tripod
RRS BH-55 Ballhead
FStop Tilopa BC Pack


----------



## RC Photos (Oct 6, 2012)

I shoot with a 5d Mark iii, I previously had a 7D and a 60D

Previous lens were 
- 18-200mm f3.5-5.6
- Sigma 50-500
- Sigma 17-70 f2.8-3.5
- Canon 50mm f1.8

Currently I have
- Canon 50mm f1.4
- Canon 70-200 f2.8 is ii

Accessories
- 580 ex ii
- Manfrotto 055cxpro4
- Manfrotto 680B
- Manfrotto Ball heads
etc

Nearly every lens can take amazing pictures, but the real magic comes from the photographer. I started basic and tried to perfect skill by skill with the lens I had. I would unequivocally recommend any of the above lens and they have all given me amazing shots.

I think you should upgrade when you feel the need to, for example I didn't like the pop up flash on the 60D so that lead me to buying a 580ex ii. Now that I have the 580ex ii I'm learning how to use it more so that requires new spending on items such as stofen omni bounce, gary fong lightsphere etc.

My favourite lens by far is the 70-200 f2.8 is ii, it is well worth the money!


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Oct 6, 2012)

Body's

Canon 5D Mark iii
Canon 50D

Previous lens were

- Canon 18-55 f4 (Came in the 50D kit)
- Sigma 150-500 f6.3 (I did not get on with this at all, needs a lot of light)

Currently I have

- Canon 24-105 f4 L (great lens, got this one on ebay 2nd hand)
- Canon 70-200 f2.8 L IS mk1 ( Another Ebay buy, great lens again)
- Sigma 10-22 f4 ( The start of my love for Sigma Lenes, sharpe and a lot cheeper)
- Sigma 120-300 f2.8 IS ( My best buy, great with 1.4x and 2x extender. IS is very good)

- Sigma 1.4 x Extender
- Sigma 2x Extender


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 6, 2012)

5D3, ELAN 7

Tamron 17-35 2.8-4 (Sold my 10-22 with my 7D) Very impressed with this over 20mm.

40 2.8 Flapjack

24-70 2.8L Sr.

70-200 4L

Lensbaby Composer, Macro Kit.

What am I missing?

Dedicated Macro Lens, perhaps EF 100 2.8
Fixed Wide maybe Samyang 14mm
Low Light Prime, could be 35 or 50 1.4


----------



## sheedoe (Oct 7, 2012)

I've started with my first DSLR, the Canon 5D Mark II and a 50mm f/1.8 lens 2 years ago. This is my collection of gear so far.

*Body: 2x Canon 5D Mark II*

*Canon 16-35mm f/2.8L II*: (The least sharpest of the lens I own. Haven't used it much. Plan on using it more for video with merlin steadicam)

*Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L  II*: (Just received and lovin' it! Can't wait to go out and shoot with it!)

*Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L  IS II*: (Big and Heavy, but outstanting lens. Haven't been using it much since getting the 85mm 1.2)

*Canon 24mm f/1.4L  II*: (Just ordered this lens. Will receive it next week ;D)

*Canon 35mm f/1.4L*: (Love the focal length and colors. This is my most used lens.)

*Canon 50mm f/1.2L*: (Not exactly the sharpest lens wide open, but has a magical, 3D look to images when shot wide open. Got some great shots with it)

*Canon 85mm f/1.2L  II*: (Just an amazing portrait lens. Sharp as a tack wide open. Just love the seperation and creamy bokeh it produces.)

*Canon 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS*: (I'm not really a macro shooter. Just have this in case I need to take detail shots. Lens is super sharp!)


----------



## JaxPhotographer (Oct 7, 2012)

Currently operate with a 5Dm3 and 7D and the following lenses:

16-35mm f/2.8L II
24-105mm f/4.0L 
70-200mm f/2.8L IS
50mm f/1.8
2x Extender
28-135mm f/4-5.6 IS (rarely used and left with my retired 10D)


----------



## tron (Oct 7, 2012)

Abraxx said:


> Currently I am wondering if I should get the EF 17-40 or EF 16-35 or wait for a new version...


Your 10-22 is a very good one (I had it until it was stolen). True it is not FF but I guess we are after quality so...
Instead you could save for a TS-E 17mm L.
In contrast A FF 17-70 or a 16-35 II is a minor upgrade to an existing 10-22 (if it is an upgrade at all).

Just my opinion...


----------



## albron00 (Oct 7, 2012)

Canon EOS 7D

Tokina 11-16mm f2.8
Canon EF-S 17-55mm f2.8
Canon EF 24-105mm f4 L
Canon 70-200mm f4 L
Canon EF 50mm f1.4

Canon 430EX II
Manfrotto 190CXPRO3
Manfrotto MH055M8-Q5 _Photo-Movie Head_
Manfrotto MBAG80PN
Tamrac Pro Digital Zoom 5
LOWEPRO Fastpack 200


----------



## AudioGlenn (Oct 8, 2012)

sheedoe said:


> I've started with my first DSLR, the Canon 5D Mark II and a 50mm f/1.8 lens 2 years ago. This is my collection of gear so far.
> 
> *Body: 2x Canon 5D Mark II*
> 
> ...



This is pretty much my dream setup but with a 1DX and a 5D mkIII instead..... some day


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 11, 2012)

Speaking of lenses considering selling my 24-105l to help finance a 24-70 ii I can get for $2200 new. I do want the extra stop but just curious if anyone else agrees if the extra coin is worth it.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Oct 11, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Speaking of lenses considering selling my 24-105l to help finance a 24-70 ii I can get for $2200 new. I do want the extra stop but just curious if anyone else agrees if the extra coin is worth it.



That's what I'm planning on doing....eventually


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 11, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Speaking of lenses considering selling my 24-105l to help finance a 24-70 ii I can get for $2200 new. I do want the extra stop but just curious if anyone else agrees if the extra coin is worth it.



You not only gain an extra f-stop, you will also gain in SHARPNESS and SPEEDY AF. Well worth it

Now...Canon need to release better 16-35 or 14-24 f2.8


----------



## lintoni (Oct 11, 2012)

Let's see... I got my first SLR in 1999, had a point and shoot Canon for a couple of years before that. Recently got a full frame DSLR. The vast majority of my photography is done when hiking, so light-ish zooms are a big boon for me.

17-40 (landscapes, or for visiting old cities like York with really tight narrow streets)
24-105 (general purpose walkaround lens - my most used lens)
100-400 (compact for great reach - if I'm in an area that I know has interesting wildlife, this will be on the camera body)

The above 3, and camera body, fit into my Lowepro Street and Field Rover AW backpack leaving me space for food, drink, waterproofs and some accessories (filters, etc).

I also have a ef100 macro, that is really sharp and also gets used a lot for portraits.

Tips? Take photos and enjoy life!


----------



## Act444 (Oct 11, 2012)

24-105
24-70 (JUST acquired to replace 17-55 for FF- looks great, can't wait to test it out in the field)
70-200 2.8
70-300L
35L (may be selling this one soon for a 50)
40 2.8 (on 60D)


----------



## ScottFielding (Oct 11, 2012)

Recently purchased the 5D III after jumping ship from Nikon. Have the 50L and 70-200 II and will give it a few months before committing to either the 85L or 135 f2.


----------



## jimk5d3 (Oct 11, 2012)

28-135 is usm no longer use
16-35 L F2.8 II
24-70 L F2.8 II just recieved on monday,love love love this lens purchased from newegg thanks to canon rummers post
24-105 L F4.0 kit lens came with 5d3
70-200 L F2.8 II amazing lens one i would never sell
on 5d3 and have a t2i that i dont use anymore
love cannon rumers, read daily


----------



## dshipley (Oct 16, 2012)

1. Lenses (I'll just list my Canon lenses):

*35 f/1.4L* - I love this lens. Great for almost any kind of photography especially where you need to capture a subject along with the environment.
*85 f/1.8* - Great portrait lens and performs wonderfully for its price. Is one of my favorite focal lengths, however, since buying the 135L I find I use it less and less.
*135 f/2L* - My primary portrait lens and by far one of the best lenses in terms of value. It performs exceptionally well. 

Next on my list is the 50 f/1.2L as I'm getting tired of renting it.

2. I've been "into" photography for almost 8 years and have been working as a professional for 6 years.

3. Advice:

Shoot and critique or have someone critique your work often (never stop learning)
Equipment doesn't make a photographer, but the right equipment can make a job easier
Buy only the equipment you NEED, rent everything else
Network, get to know and learn from other creative people in your area
Make mistakes, just don't make them more than once


----------



## HypeVision (Oct 17, 2012)

I only have 2 lenses.

Canon 50mm f/1.8
+: I use it for mostly everything, really sharp, amazing depth of field and really cheap
-: Plastic made, looks really "amateur", focus ring is too tiny

Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8
+: Not too much distorsion at 11mm, pretty sharp, love the 2.8 aperture, good quality built, cheapest wide angle lens and I think it's really good!
-: Pretty heavy, not much to say...

I've been into photography / movie making since less than 1 year, I owned a t2i and just updated for the t4i...

I am still learning and I am kinda noob but I love reading forums and website about photography! Learning new stuff everyday


----------



## j1jenkins (Oct 17, 2012)

24-70 F2.8 v1
70-200 F2.8 IS v1

Both are great lenses that have been recently updated so you can get the v1 at a bargain or go with the v2 and get the latest/greatest. My only suggestion is to get a camera with auto-focus micro adjustment to help perfectly focus your lens on your body. 

If you haven't been to www.the-digital-picture.com for reviews, check him out. It helped me figure out what I wanted to buy.


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

Hmmmm.... let's see if I can remember them all....

*All Canon EF*

15mm Fisheye
16-35 f/2.8L
24-105 f/4L (Selling soon with my 5D mkII)
24-70 f/2.8 L II
40mm Pancake
50mm f/1.8 II
MP-E65 1-5x (super macro)
70-200 f/2.8L II
85mm f/1.8
100mm f/2.8L II Macro
100-400 f/4-5.6

*Four on the horizon...*
New Canon 200-400 f/4L w/1.4 extender built in
TS-E 24 Tilt Shift
1.4x III extender
Sigmonster (Sigma 300-800 super tele) The only non-Canon lens I expect to own

I use these lenses for various shooting styles on the 3 DSLR's I am continuing to use.... 1DX, 5D III, and my 7D. I am going to sell my 5D II as a kit with the 24-105, and my 50D body. Just don't have a use for them anymore.


----------



## guden (Oct 17, 2012)

16-35 f/2.8 L
17-40 f/4 L
24-70 f/2.8 v1 L
35 f/1.4 L
100 f/2.8 macro L
100-400 f/2.8L

Samyang 800mm f/8 (i think) for moon photography

would like:
a fisheye
mp-e65


----------



## kidnaper (Oct 17, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Now...Canon need to release better 16-35 or 14-24 f2.8



I would do disgusting things for a 14-24 shaper than the 16-35.


----------



## rahkshi007 (Oct 17, 2012)

lens that i own,
canon 85mm f1.2II - absolutely superb potrait lens 
canon 24-70mm f2.8L - a general purpose lens, quite heavy for me
canon 17-40mm f4L - 80% on my body, really like its weight
canon 50mm f1.4 - the lens which i carried around the street , or i when i need the minimum weight in my bag

body that i own,
5d markii

Wishlist :
for this moment, i have all the lens that i need, now i need a better AF, which is the 5dmark3, still a student so have to save money~~


----------



## dandai (Oct 18, 2012)

Tokina 11-16 f2.8
Canon 50 f1.8 II
Canon 100L f2.8
Canon 24-105L f4.0
Canon 70-200L f4.0


----------



## Zv (Oct 18, 2012)

In order of purchase date (not counting the 18-55 kit lens that came with my T2i) -

50mm f/1.8 II - this is the first lens I bought. Mainly bought it because it was cheap and had an aperture of 1.8 which I was curious about. Absolutely adore this lens and when I first used it I instantly fell in love with primes. Sure it's slow and noisy but that's part of the fun! 

10-22mm f/3.5 - 4.5 - After a few vacations to exotic places I realized that I needed something wider than the kit lens. My mate had one and swore by it. This was my first big spend and I pondered over it for a while. So glad I bought it. Some of my best images were taken with it. Love it because it introduced me to the world of Ultra wide. 

Tamron 70-300 f/4 - 5.6 VC - I put off buying a telephoto for as long as possible but then decided to get this as a cheap starter lens. Was OK but too bulky and felt cheap. Basically it annoyed me that it wasn't Canon!


Then I bought a 7D body only and sold the T2i to my girlfriend (so i could still use it!!) . Almost threw up at the idea of using the 18-55 kit lens with it so I decided to get ...

17-55mm f/2.8 - I bought this the same time as my 7D. A perfect match! Love this lens for it's constant f/2.8, IS and USM and useful focal range. 

85mm f/1.8 - I hadn't planned to buy this but when I looked up portrait lenses this one kept popping up so I investigated. Why did I buy this again? Oh yeah, I had resolved to sell my Tamron before I bought it I remember now! It was my Telephoto replacement. Purple fringes like a mofo but delivers nice bokeh. And mine surprisingly came with a hood! Bonus!

Sold the Tamron and bought ...

70-200mm f/4 IS - I was second shooting my mates wedding and had no telephoto except the 85 so I decided to go for it. This was my first L lens and WOW! the images were just so clear and natural looking. You could use the images SOOC they were that good. Now I see what the fuss is all about! Wedding was a success and images turned out just fine! (cursed myself for wasting money on the Tamron - _was a bad dream that's all!_)

Got asked to do another wedding next year this time as the main photographer. So decided to get 5D mk II

Had a long hard think about selling my 10-22 .... put it up for sale ..... changed my mind and as I was about to pull it off amazon someone bought it! Decided what the hey and got a 17-40L instead. Haven't used it yet but I'm sure it will be just as good ... right guys?? Tell it me straight!!

I have pretty much all the lenses I need now and think I'll stick with this for a while. Though I am thinking of getting the 24-105L to pair with the 5D mk II but debating whether to sell the 17-55 or just keep it and own both or remain status quo?? Also like the idea of owning the holy trinity one day 35L 85L and 135L ....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2012)

24-70 L f/2,8 II

70-200 L F/2,8 II

300mm L is f/2,8

Use on mark IV, i hope too buy a 5d I or II later


----------



## jaymunney (Oct 18, 2012)

EF16-35L
EF24-105L
EF70-200L II USM IS
EF100L Macro USM IS
1.4x TE III


----------



## sufirosso (Oct 19, 2012)

I own many lens:
24
35
50
85
100 macro
24-105

but my suggestion to you is not to put too much emphasis on the lens you have or which lens to buy. What is important in my opinion is to keep your "arsenal" light and efficient and became very familiar with at least 1 or 2 lens. There are world famous photographers that built their entire career using a 50mm or 35mm... Cartier-Bresson just to name one.
By getting familiar with a lens I mean really know the potential of that focal lens, the difference that makes the distance between you and subject at different apertures, and know exactly, almost instinctively, the coverage of that lens even before you frame. 
Too many options sometimes can be distracting and sometimes make you lazy Many time you don`t need a 200m if you can take few steps and use a 85mm. 

Good luck


----------



## kev8d (Oct 20, 2012)

You should know that I'm a professional videographer, so autofocus isn't a priority to me.

*Keepers:*

Samyang 14mm f/2.8. Shows significant distortion, but it makes a great effects lens for video. Quite sharp. Great value if you don't need AF.
Canon EF 24-105 f/4 L IS. One of my favourite general-purpose lenses. I've shot entire weddings with just this lens (by choice, too! The shootsac had other lenses, but it's just so darn versatile!). Despite being a "kit" lens, this lens is quite sharp and has reliable autofocus. The IS is very handy, too. If Canon made a 24-105 f/2.8 IS, I'd probably sell most of my lenses and then carry the f/2.8 and a 2x teleconverter. 

Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8 L I. A wedding photographer's best friend. Most photogs I know use this with a 70-200. Great combination. That being said, I've never been "wowed" by the image quality. The image quality is very good, but I can see why people are willing to upgrade to the new II version.
Voigtlander 28mm f/2.8 (pancake lens). This lens is brand new. It was released less than a month ago. It's entirely manual focus, and it's extremely small and well built. The image quality in the center is really sharp and with decent contrast. The corners are soft and show vignetting wide open. Despite being less than perfect optically, the lens's small size, wonderful focus ring, excellent build quality, and great center sharpness make it fun to use. 

Canon EF 50mm f/1.4. I think this is one of the best values in Canon's lineup. The build quality is better than the 50mm f/1.8, and the focus ring feels really nice. That being said, I've worked with people whose copies had the AF motor die, which is apparently a common problem. The image quality is quite good, which is what you'd hope for when shooting with a fast prime lens.


 Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8 IS I. This big, heavy lens' versatility makes up for its sometimes awkward size. The IS and AF work well in my copy, and I'm generally pleased with the image quality. I bought it used, and it was worth the price. That being said, if you have the budget, consider the II version. It's noticeably sharper and will quickly sell if you ever have to part with it.

Canon EF 85mm f/1.8. I love this lens for photography. It's a great portrait lens. Sharp, fast AF, unobtrusive size, and reasonably priced. That being said, I find the focal length really awkward for video. For photography, this is probably the best value in Canon's lineup - even more so than the 50 f/1.4.

 Nikon 180mm f/2.8 ED (manual focus). I use this old lens on my Canon's with a cheap adapter purchased from ebay. We often shoot with second or third shooters who don't have long lenses, so this is a great lens to lend them on wedding days during ceremonies. The image quality is really quite good, and it's very solidly built. My biggest complaint for video is that it doesn't come with a tripod collar, which means you tend to get lens shake in your footage whenever you pull focus. 


*Sold:*


Sigma 24mm f/1.8. Reasonably sharp. Quite versatile because of its macro abilities and large aperture. It's a large lens, and I found I didn't use it enough to justify the weight in my shootsac. Most importantly, my copy had terrible backfocusing. Even after sending it back to Sigma for repairs and then micro adjusting it to match my bodies, it was still unreliable. I bought it used and sold it at a significant loss. Sigma is notorious for poor quality control. Sigma makes some great glass, but make sure you test the lens yourself with your camera before you buy.

Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II. Fairly sharp wide open and better stopped down. For it's price, it's a great little lens, but it's poor build quality and tiny focus ring may get on your nerves. If you can afford it, go for the 50 f/1.4.
Canon EF 50mm f/2 macro. This is probably the sharpest Canon lens I own. It has excellent image quality. Unfortunately, the build quality is quite poor. After using the lens only four or five times (always indoors), the focus ring has started to grind and turn awkwardly. I'll be sending it in for service. I also find the focus ring uncomfortable to use and difficult for focusing on distant objects (it's made for macro work). After this one's back from Canon, I'll be selling it.


----------



## aroo (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm an artist, and a professor of art & design. A lot of my work focuses on landscape. All my cameras are APS-C, all the lenses are Canon. I want a 6D pretty bad.

I've gotten hooked on canonrumors forums within the past year, and learned quite a bit here. This thread a consistently fun and informative one! It's interesting to me that even the cheapest Canon lenses are often very capable.

*15-85mm* is my current favorite, because the range of focal lengths are exactly the ones I use most. IQ is really sharp, with vivid colors and contrast. Landscapes love this lens, and I don't have to carry anything else on day hikes.

*18-135mm* is an extremely useful range, and it's light, so I take it on backpacking trips.

*85mm f/1.8* has given me some really dreamy candid portraits.

70-200mm f/4 excels when details are the key thing, it makes nice big colorful prints without much PP.

24-70mm f/2.8 and I don't really understand each other yet, but we're working at it.

*60mm f/2.8* is actually pretty versatile, useful for macro (insects, plant surfaces, textures) and also portraits. Macro video of really tiny stuff turns out awesome.

*10-22mm* is an awe-inspiring device, the ultra-wide offers a very new and different way to see. Also very light, good to carry around all day.

*50mm f/1.8* makes the sharpest pictures of any of my lenses, including the L's, with a sweet spot at f/10. The normal perspective limited to a cropped field of view on APS-C bodies is sometimes frustrating, and the focus ring suuuuuuucks. A love/hate situation, with far more love than hate.

400mm f/5.6 is very sharp, with rich saturated colors, difficult to hand hold but rewarding when it hits.

55-250mm was one of my first three lenses, and I still use it (kind of a lot) for the combination of image stabilization, portability, and a pretty long reach.

18-55mm was my main landscape lens for a few years, but rarely gets used anymore.


----------



## Creek28 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi,

i have

Canon 24 - 70mm L ii 2.8
Canon 70 - 200mm L IS ii 2.8
Canon 100mm L IS 2.8

i need something wider


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 29, 2012)

Creek28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have
> 
> ...



17-40?  unless you're shooting in low-light then 16-35 II.


----------



## notapro (Oct 29, 2012)

I have these now:

Canon 24mm f/1.4L II USM
Canon 50mm f/1.2L USM
Canon 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM
Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM

Future might include a Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM and maybe one more Canon prime, but a 5D Mark III will come first.


----------

